# ESP NAMM 2014 Thread



## Church2224 (Jan 2, 2014)

Alright, this thread needed to happen.

All we know for sure is the USA line and new E-IIs like this one-

6-String ESP E-II TE-7 Tele Snow White 7 String Electric Guitar w/ Case 2014

I also heard the Original Series might finally get a release this year in the USA


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 2, 2014)

Can we get a 7-string M-II?


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 2, 2014)

possumkiller said:


> Can we get a 7-string M-II?



Sure as hell hope so!


----------



## JD27 (Jan 2, 2014)

Can I block this thread so I wont be tempted to buy them?  Already ordered an E-II Series Eclipse It was $300 off and free shipping, so I was natueally forced to oblige.


----------



## fortisursus (Jan 2, 2014)

God I need more money. That E-II tele looks great!


----------



## 6String (Jan 3, 2014)

Church2224 said:


> Alright, this thread needed to happen.
> 
> All we know for sure is the USA line and new E-IIs like this one-
> 
> ...



Church some of the Original Series is here but a lot more to come


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm surprised ESP hasn't, at least, revealed much. In previous years, they used to give info about some new sigs or entire new lines (like the LTD Elite series). I know they revealed the ESP USA line, but they haven't given us any models or specs. 

Guess they're going to be really late this year.


----------



## christheasian (Jan 3, 2014)

i know there will be a ken susi model


----------



## epsylon (Jan 3, 2014)

possumkiller said:


> Can we get a 7-string M-II?



M-II SL7 ?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2014)

That looks like an M-17 with offset dots and a contoured cutaway.

But judging by the 1 year of production and the fact it's an ESP Original Series guitar for Japan only, I have a feeling that it would be nearly impossible to find one of those.


----------



## Zado (Jan 3, 2014)

epsylon said:


> M-II SL7 ?



Damm yoy,gotta add this to my signature now


----------



## habicore_5150 (Jan 4, 2014)

epsylon said:


> M-II SL7 ?



If only that wasnt a production end model (according to the top of the page)
Still waiting to see what ESP pushes out of their US factory


----------



## Nag (Jan 4, 2014)

"ESP" (should I say ESP, LTD or E-II now ? I don't even know anyore) is gonna have a hard time convincing me not to go with Jackson in 2014 but I'm still curious to see what they bring out at NAMM.

you never know. fingers crossed, I suppose.


----------



## Riffer Madness (Jan 4, 2014)

I was about to settle on an H-1007FR, but dont want the pups or headstock.

Now im in NGD limbo till i see whats up for 2014 

An MH-1007FR, E-II MH-7FR, or E-II Horizon 7FR would be nice.


----------



## Zerox8610 (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm not digging anything they're doing this year so far...


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 4, 2014)

Or just a regular M-II like they have now with 7 strings.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Jan 4, 2014)

possumkiller said:


> Or just a regular M-II like they have now with 7 strings.



Even though they did get sorta close with the E-II Horizon NT-7B, a M-II CTM in 7 string form


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 4, 2014)

I would be happy with just a regular bolt on standard series M-II with 7 strings.


----------



## dean_fry (Jan 5, 2014)

WOW that TE-7 looks AWESOME!!!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 5, 2014)

6-String ESP LTD Ken Susi KS-7QM ET Evertune Electric Guitar 2014

7-string with Evertune and passive sized EMGs... Yes, please. 


ESP is bringing out some killer stuff in 2014.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 5, 2014)

Well shit, I guess the price wasn't as bad as I thought.

EDIT:



6-String ESP M-Seven Original Series Titan Metal Electric Guitar







HO
LE
SHIT

My dream 7-string, finally in the US.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 5, 2014)

On the lower end, EC-401VFs wit DiMarzio PAFs. 

6-String ESP LTD EC-401VF Tobacco Sunburst Dimarzio 2014 Electric Guitar

Ron Wood LTD Tele's, kind of cool. 

6-String ESP LTD Ron Wood Black Tele Electric Guitar 2014


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh crap didn't catch that.

And so glad they're not using Duncans on the 401 anymore. The PAF set seems like it would fit more.


----------



## Samark (Jan 5, 2014)

Ken Susi 2014 ESP 7 string signature model with EverTune on sale now! Look out for an official announcement soon. From evertune's facebook


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 5, 2014)

Someone beat you to it.


----------



## sehnomatic (Jan 5, 2014)

Samark said:


> Ken Susi 2014 ESP 7 string signature model with EverTune on sale now! Look out for an official announcement soon. From evertune's facebook



Pickup rings... it pains my heart.


----------



## 7stringsearcher (Jan 5, 2014)

I would do terrible..terrible things to that Susi model, dear god.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 5, 2014)

I know I am probably in the minority but that bridge looks freakin hideous on any guitar. Well maybe it would look more at home on the Gretsch Bo Diddley sig.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 5, 2014)

If someone made a Cyberpunk-themed guitar, I can see it fitting. 

Or if Evertune ever makes a rust-colored one, steampunk-themed.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 5, 2014)

possumkiller said:


> I know I am probably in the minority but that bridge looks freakin hideous on any guitar. Well maybe it would look more at home on the Gretsch Bo Diddley sig.



They are pretty ugly bridges, still interested in trying one though.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, it's getting a little confusing here. As I thought I understood, E-II was to replace the ESP standard in 2014, is that still the case? And regardless of that, how do E-II guitars compare to the LTD-elites (MIJ as well, right?)?

Will the E-II be available in the US, or is it Japan only? What about the price, closer to LTD-elite or ESP standard?


----------



## JD27 (Jan 5, 2014)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Ok, it's getting a little confusing here. As I thought I understood, E-II was to replace the ESP standard in 2014, is that still the case? And regardless of that, how do E-II guitars compare to the LTD-elites (MIJ as well, right?)?
> 
> Will the E-II be available in the US, or is it Japan only? What about the price, closer to LTD-elite or ESP standard?



The E-IIs replaced the Standard Series for 2014. I think ESP originally wanted the LTD Elite line to do that, but people bitched about the name. Take a look at the LTD Elites and the new E-IIs, some are the exact same with a different logo. They also appear about $100 more.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jan 6, 2014)

^ This is really confusing, so are LTD-elites going away too? I mean the models are identical, both MIJ, except one is $100 more expensive. IIRC the ESP standard series were much more expensive than that, right?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeah, the ESP Standard appear to be cheaper, but the LTD elites got more expensive.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 6, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, the ESP Standard appear to be cheaper, but the LTD elites got more expensive.



Pretty much, I bet this has to do with the USA line coming out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 6, 2014)

On top of that, the ESP Tokyo line, which I'm guessing is ESP Original.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 6, 2014)

EDIT: Whoops.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jan 6, 2014)

Well, my take on this (and I love ESP/LTD stuff & own an LTD sig) is that they brought on themselves a totally unnecessary, self-inflected, marketing problem. I hope all the confusion clears out this NAMM. So far, I do not see any 26.5-27" sevens for 2014, so label me not interested. Maybe later this yr I get a FR sixer, until then, I'll just watch.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 6, 2014)

I feel like the Susi is a punch in my eyes.
Don't like the colour choices most, white binding, chrome hardware with that colour of finish...looks somehow wrong to me


----------



## JD27 (Jan 6, 2014)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Well, my take on this (and I love ESP/LTD stuff & own an LTD sig) is that they brought on themselves a totally unnecessary, self-inflected, marketing problem. I hope all the confusion clears out this NAMM. So far, I do not see any 26.5-27" sevens for 2014, so label me not interested. Maybe later this yr I get a FR sixer, until then, I'll just watch.



I think their real goal was to return to their roots as a custom shop, hence the new E-II naming. So a custom shop guitar or the really high end stuff (assuming that is what the USA line is) will be branded ESP as the main logo. I don't really care what they call it as long as they are good. They don't seem to be big on doing anything over 25.5 other than the Carpenter Sigs. A TE-7 is in my future though, even if it is only 25.5".


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jan 6, 2014)

I wish ESP the best, I love their guitars. As a hobbyist, I also do not care what it says on the headstock as long as it is a quality instrument. But I am afraid many guitarists do care about that. 

Thing is, I do not see many big name companies do this kind of thing, Gibson, Fender, Jackson, PRS, etc. They all have $500 level guitars that still bear the same brand name as their $5000 USA custom shop ones. In case of Squier, Epiphone, their guitars, albeit very good value for money, are not in general in a real competition with their parent brands, they simply target different audiences/budgets. 

This is not the case I am seeing here with ESP though. ESP can decide whatever they want to do with their brand, but the short-term consequences could be that many prospective buyers may not see the value in a $1500 E-II guitar vs a $1500 used ESP. Or even worse, what if ESP decided to reverse their intentions in a year or two later and started to offer $1500 ESP std again? Just my


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 6, 2014)

> That's right... later this week, we'll be previewing dozens of new guitars and basses that we'll be introducing later this month at the NAMM Show. Visit often!


----------



## Xaios (Jan 6, 2014)

Good that they're introducing new stuff, what with the merciless pruning they did last year.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Jan 7, 2014)

Hopefully ESP bring their "A" game this year. Cant let Ibanez and Schecter have all the glory!


----------



## Dudley (Jan 7, 2014)

Not so much news in terms of new models etc, but I was speaking to a dealer recently who mentioned that there's an expected price hike on existing E-II models (he mentioned by possibly up to 15%, which would take things a bit closer to the price of the old ESP SS and which a few people had expected e.g. low E-II prices in the first year while they entered the market then quickly jumping up) and that the Export series is coming under control of ESP USA rather than ESP Japan as in the past. Not sure what that'll actually mean in terms of models, perhaps very similar catalogues with nothing much extra revealed at MusikMesse?

In any case, I'm living in hope for a greenburst Horizon, as always!


----------



## Gitte (Jan 7, 2014)

Samark said:


>



Now this is awesome!! So Beautiful!


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 7, 2014)

ImNotAhab said:


> Hopefully ESP bring their "A" game this year. Cant let Ibanez and Schecter have all the glory!


Isn't ESP controlling Schecter GR now?
If Schecter will go big and ESP is opening a big USA branch, there's no way they're going to be small compared to Ibanez and SGR.

My only concern is that ESP is becoming too much self-indulgent on some stuff (like prices) and it's losing the exotic and unique factor...can't explain it exactly.
Hopefully some will understand what I mean


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 7, 2014)

ESP isn't controlling Schecter, but they've both had the same owner since 1987 I believe.

I believe that doesn't affect anything product-wise, though. It just gives Hisatake Shibuya a shit-ton of cash.


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 7, 2014)

Once again Austin is without an ESP dealer. We have a warehouse dealer here but I have no connections to them. 

I don't understand why everyone sells Ibanez here, and no one sells ESP, you would think one of those stores would sell ESP just because no one else does. I know Ibanez is huge, but still, its sad. Same with Jackson, no one is willing to sell them. There are like 4 Ibanez stores and no ESP, no Jackson.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 7, 2014)

Alex Skolnick going over his signature Eclipse:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 7, 2014)

Am I hearing things, or did he say the inlay is optional?

EDIT: Sweet, the Alex Skolnick Duncans are real. 
EDIT2: Judging by that picture at the end of the video, the silverburst looks a lot better. The fade-in isn't as sudden.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 7, 2014)

Good thing they are optional those inlays are a bit too personal or signature looking, if you get what you I'm saying.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 7, 2014)

I wonder if he's talking about the true ESP version, since it's custom shop, or the LTD version.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 7, 2014)

I hope he means both.


----------



## Zado (Jan 7, 2014)

I love that headstock


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 7, 2014)

I like it too, but the inlay is meh. I can deal with tit, though. I like the rest of the specs.


----------



## Zado (Jan 7, 2014)

I Like those inlays too


----------



## wyldweasil (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm not feeling the Susi. I had hoped from the rumors I heard that we were getting the Stef Tele in white, but I guess the rumor was just the E-II white 7 string tele.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 7, 2014)

The Skolnick sig looks great. Wish it was available as a 7. =\ It'll be interesting to see where they go with those pickups, given the varied tonal needs between Testament and the trio.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 7, 2014)

Getting the 2014 pricelists and new model info from ESP tomorrow, psyched!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 7, 2014)

celticelk said:


> It'll be interesting to see where they go with those pickups, given the varied tonal needs between Testament and the trio.


 
It'll most likely be based off the JB Bridge/59 Neck combo that he uses. Skolnick described it as a high output/tight bridge and a smoother neck. 

I quite like his ESP sig actually. And that's considering I've actually held his Heritage touring guitars.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Jan 8, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> Getting the 2014 pricelists and new model info from ESP tomorrow, psyched!



You tease


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 8, 2014)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Thing is, I do not see many big name companies do this kind of thing, Gibson, Fender, Jackson, *PRS*, etc. They all *have $500 level guitars that still bear the same brand name as their $5000 USA custom shop ones.*


 

lolnope

The $500 PRSs are SEs, which are as much PRS as Squiers are Fender or LTDs are ESPs. Same company, different logo on the headstock. There's that new PRS series that's reasonably cheap (S2? C2? Something like that. I forget), but they're aren't quite $500 cheap.

You know what name ESP should've used for the ESP Standard series in the US? This may sound crazy, but I think they should've use...


...ESP Standard series .

I really don't get why they're doing all this rebranding. It's just confusing, and I actually follow this sort of thing. Average Joe Blow on the Go is going to be clueless. Unless...

Maybe this is all some New Coke-like ploy, and they're going to release stuff as E-IIs and LTD Elites for a few years while everone complains about it, only to switch everything back to just being called ESPs so everyone will be happy and they'll see a jump in sales. Yes... Yes, that can be the only explanation...


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 8, 2014)

SoItGoesRVA said:


> You tease



Well I'll share some of it too so its cool


----------



## BusinessMan (Jan 8, 2014)

While I love the eye candy of 2014 so far, The only new guitar this year that I'm truly interested in buying is the eII katana 7.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jan 8, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> ...
> 
> Maybe this is all some New Coke-like ploy, and they're going to release stuff as E-IIs and LTD Elites for a few years while everone complains about it, only to switch everything back to just being called ESPs so everyone will be happy and they'll see a jump in sales. Yes... Yes, that can be the only explanation...



That's exactly what I thought. I would like to think that would be a rather cheap ploy, but at this day and age nothing is I guess. 

Another take on this, assuming ESP's brand moving to the custom world is an authentic strategic decision, is that their USA custom web shop will be somewhat similar to Carvin's. It will not cost several body parts to get a custom guitar there, will have some flexible (but somehow limited) customization options, and will be delivered much sooner than 2 yrs. of wait time. If that's the case, I'm game, it'd be awesome!


----------



## JD27 (Jan 8, 2014)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> That's exactly what I thought. I would like to think that would be a rather cheap ploy, but at this day and age nothing is I guess.
> 
> Another take on this, assuming ESP's brand moving to the custom world is an authentic strategic decision, is that their USA custom web shop will be somewhat similar to Carvin's. It will not cost several body parts to get a custom guitar there, will have some flexible (but somehow limited) customization options, and will be delivered much sooner than 2 yrs. of wait time. If that's the case, I'm game, it'd be awesome!



That would be awesome, but I am guessing the USAs are not going to be cheaper than the E-IIs.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 8, 2014)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Another take on this, assuming ESP's brand moving to the custom world is an authentic strategic decision, is that their USA custom web shop will be somewhat similar to Carvin's. It will not cost several body parts to get a custom guitar there, will have some flexible (but somehow limited) customization options, and will be delivered much sooner than 2 yrs. of wait time. If that's the case, I'm game, it'd be awesome!



This not at all how its going to work. Let me illuminate things for you guys once and for all  Here how is how the 4 high end ESP lines price out:

*LTD Elite:* MIJ, price range between $1000-1400

*ESP E-II/Standard:* MIJ, price range between $1700-2500 typically

*ESP USA*: USA made, price range between $2999-3899, limited production

*ESP Original Series:* Tokyo Custom Shop built, price range between $3699-4999, extremely limited production. Will include a large number of models that have not been made available in the USA before.

So as you can see the ESP USA models are not like Carvins. More so like a PRS, Suhr, Jackson, etc. They will be more expensive than a Carvin, but are looking to be superb. For those on a Carvin style budget, you may have to stick with the E-II or LTD elite.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2014)

Wait so the LTD Elite line is staying? Will there be new models?


----------



## JD27 (Jan 8, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wait so the LTD Elite line is staying? Will there be new models?



That would be interesting because there appears to be no difference between some of the Elites and E-IIs.


----------



## Zado (Jan 8, 2014)

> *ESP USA*: USA made, price range between $2999-3899, limited production


ook,saving will take more than expected


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2014)

EDIT: Told you. Nick answered below.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 8, 2014)

JD27 said:


> That would be interesting because there appears to be no difference between some of the Elites and E-IIs.



I'll be honest I dont know about the LTD Elites, that was just an assumption. The E-II, USA, and OS stuff I can confirm however.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2014)

So, can you tell us anything about any other new LTD sigs for this year? Any others besides the Ken Susi 7, Ben Weinmann, Alex Skolnick, and the white Iron Cross? Don't have to be specific, just tell us if there are. 

Or maybe tell us how the LTD lineup look compared to last year's showing.


----------



## davedeath (Jan 8, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> I'll be honest I dont know about the LTD Elites, that was just an assumption. The E-II, USA, and OS stuff I can confirm however.



i heard from my dealer they got the cut(ltd elites)


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 8, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So, can you tell us anything about any other new LTD sigs for this year? Any others besides the Ken Susi 7, Ben Weinmann, Alex Skolnick, and the white Iron Cross? Don't have to be specific, just tell us if there are.
> 
> Or maybe tell us how the LTD lineup look compared to last year's showing.



I cant really comment on specifics about new models just yet, I only mentioned the generalities of the USA and Original series stuff because it had been leaked already


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 8, 2014)

davedeath said:


> i heard from my dealer they got the cut(ltd elites)



Thats cool. Good idea. The LTD Elites were very very nice but it caused too much confusion, and MIJ models should never say LTD on them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2014)

Aren't you getting the info today?


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 8, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Aren't you getting the info today?



That is the plan, the day is still young my friend


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2014)

Well I'm impatient.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jan 8, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> This not at all how its going to work. Let me illuminate things for you guys once and for all  Here how is how the 4 high end ESP lines price out:
> 
> *LTD Elite:* MIJ, price range between $1000-1400
> 
> ...



Thanks Nick for shedding light on the future of ESP lines, I guess a lot of mystery will hopefully disappear by Fri. 

But as to the ESP brand going custom, is there a marketing reason for that? What is your take on such a decision? To me, and I am no expert, it seems weird that a company of ESP size will do this. I am assuming they are selling more ESP (original) guitars than Suhr, Tom Anderson, etc.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 8, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well I'm impatient.




Haha nice.


----------



## gossong (Jan 8, 2014)

Was this posted yet? I just noticed it on session.de.

Musikinstrumente bei session | ESP E-II HRF NT-8B BK

Edit: apparently this has been out for a while, I just missed it.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh my 27", Blackouts, and Hipshot.


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 8, 2014)

COME ON GIVE US A LITTLE TASTE


----------



## SandyRavage (Jan 8, 2014)

I am sincerely hoping for one of the double cuts in gecko burst that has been on ikebe for sometime meow....hell anything in that color and I'm all in.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Jan 8, 2014)

SandyRavage said:


> I am sincerely hoping for one of the double cuts in gecko burst that has been on ikebe for sometime meow....hell anything in that color and I'm all in.



Isn't that the Ken Yokohama sig? Very nice (except the headstock). I can easily dream up an Eclipse sevenstring with this finish and a quilt top. Yum.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 8, 2014)

Goddamn ESP, stop getting it right and making me gas so hard.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jan 8, 2014)

I have only one real question for Zimbloth if and when he can answer it: Horizon III-7?


----------



## JD27 (Jan 8, 2014)

The M-1 lives!

ESP E-II Series M-I NT Electric Guitar - Black Satin


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2014)

ESP LTD Signature Series James Hetfield Iron Cross Electric Guitar - Snow White

Hey, the Iron Cross is here.


----------



## Chrisjd (Jan 8, 2014)

JD27 said:


> The M-1 lives!
> 
> ESP E-II Series M-I NT Electric Guitar - Black Satin



I had the M-1, it was such a solid guitar, very nice.


----------



## donray1527 (Jan 8, 2014)

I feel like guitar companies in the ERG market are starting to really understand what we want, and what really sells. All the hipshots from esp and schecter for example.


----------



## davedeath (Jan 8, 2014)

looks like i might be getting another m1....


----------



## 5150time (Jan 9, 2014)

I like that the Ken Susi 7 has passive sized EMGs and rings. Looks aside, at least it's easier to retrofit than 707 style housing, provided they drilled a bridge ground. I hope it's the start of a trend in ESP using passive sized actives. It's always been a barrier to me for buying some of their stuff.

Also excited for the USA lines. I've got a couple of the older ESP USA models and they're absolutely deadly. Any borrowing from that heritage would be absolutely wonderful.

Looking forward to Friday!


----------



## DanielC1996 (Jan 9, 2014)

I hope they put out a 7 of the Andy James sig like in this video it would be sick IMO


----------



## davedeath (Jan 9, 2014)

DanielC1996 said:


> I hope they put out a 7 of the Andy James sig like in this video it would be sick IMO




i'm guessing they are considering the headstock says LTD


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jan 9, 2014)

^ well, if only they could do something to that HUGE inlay. They can put it on the back of the headstock like they did w/ WhiteChappel sigs.


----------



## DanielC1996 (Jan 9, 2014)

Sorry about that I really hadn't looked at the headstock to see the Ltd logo there XD


----------



## Adrian87 (Jan 9, 2014)

anything new for the stephen carpenter line? Would lovee to see the SC or SCT in the Tobacco burst or Trans green they had a few years back.... 

one can only wish..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 9, 2014)

If we don't get info today, we'll at least find out officially tomorrow.


----------



## wyldweasil (Jan 9, 2014)

Adrian87 said:


> anything new for the stephen carpenter line? Would lovee to see the SC or SCT in the Tobacco burst or Trans green they had a few years back....
> 
> one can only wish..



I thought the rumor I heard was for a white SCT, but I guess I misheard and it was the EII 7 string telecaster. I guess we'll find out tomorrow. I do wonder if all the oooohhhhsss and aaaahhhhhhs translated into sales for the Stef SCT's last year, I know I love mine.


----------



## 6String (Jan 9, 2014)

FYI, I am mainly a lurker but the ESP USA Line is 3 guitars, (Eclipse, M-III and Horizon) each available in 3 colors. 

Saw them a few weeks ago at the new factory. They are top notch IMHO.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 9, 2014)

6String said:


> FYI, I am mainly a lurker but the ESP USA Line is 3 guitars, (Eclipse, M-III and Horizon) each available in 3 colors.
> 
> Saw them a few weeks ago at the new factory. They are top notch IMHO.



Don't post links to your store outside the Dealers section please


----------



## 6String (Jan 9, 2014)

technomancer said:


> Don't post links to your store outside the Dealers section please



Sorry my bad, just trying to post the pics. I understand all good.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 9, 2014)

Can you post them in the dealer section? I need to see these beauties!


----------



## 6String (Jan 9, 2014)

Church2224 said:


> Can you post them in the dealer section? I need to see these beauties!



I cant yet, We are not a ss.org approved dealer yet. After my mess up above I contacted Alex to set up some stuff. Figure we might as well help support the forum as we are constantly lurking and gassing on all the new guitars. 

They are posted on our site though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 9, 2014)

Can you send me (and him) a PM of said links?


----------



## JD27 (Jan 9, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Can you send me (and him) a PM of said links?



They are sick, they are also super expensive.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 9, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Can you send me (and him) a PM of said links?



I "Found" them 

6-String ESP and LTD, Ibanez Electric Guitars


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 9, 2014)

Just got the PM. 

All I can say is...


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 9, 2014)

While Expensive, the M-IIIs look gorgeous!


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## possumkiller (Jan 9, 2014)

Yay they put the dog penis back on top!


----------



## RevelGTR (Jan 9, 2014)

Ehh, ESP kinda lost me here. I'll always love horizons (Stephen Carpenter fanboy), and those new USA ones look _incredible, _but I'd be hard pressed to drop that kind of cash. E-II just doesn't sit with me at all, I think it's a stupid name, and I think it looks horrible on the headstock. 
A couple years back I bought a brand new horizon nt-ii for $1200, and in my opinion that was the best value on a guitar out there. ESP has been kinda down hill for me since. Just my two cent's obviously, but not a fan.


----------



## emptytheearth (Jan 9, 2014)

'Wow, that headstock sure doesn't like it came from another company, especially not one which name sounds like a certain condiment'


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 9, 2014)

emptytheearth said:


> 'Wow, that headstock sure doesn't like it came from another company, especially not one which name sounds like a certain condiment'



ESP has had that headstock since the 80s


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 9, 2014)

WSchaferJR said:


> Ehh, ESP kinda lost me here. I'll always love horizons (Stephen Carpenter fanboy), and those new USA ones look _incredible, _but I'd be hard pressed to drop that kind of cash. E-II just doesn't sit with me at all, I think it's a stupid name, and I think it looks horrible on the headstock.
> A couple years back I bought a brand new horizon nt-ii for $1200, and in my opinion that was the best value on a guitar out there. ESP has been kinda down hill for me since. Just my two cent's obviously, but not a fan.



Well prices for MIJ guitars keep going up due to the weakness of the dollar. I could care less about the logo, still basically the same guitars made by the same people with some cool new models being released. I do see the skepticism of the logo but who knows what will happen with it in the long run. 

The USA prices are high though, kind of on the fence about getting one of the M-IIIs even though I love the look of them. USA Schecters go for much less and will probably be of the same quality.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 10, 2014)

Those Horizons are absolutely sick.


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 10, 2014)

Dat cock stock though.


----------



## setsuna7 (Jan 10, 2014)

Instagram

This Ken Susi sig is giving me some serious GAS!!!


----------



## JD27 (Jan 10, 2014)

Church2224 said:


> Well prices for MIJ guitars keep going up due to the weakness of the dollar. I could care less about the logo, still basically the same guitars made by the same people with some cool new models being released. I do see the skepticism of the logo but who knows what will happen with it in the long run.
> 
> The USA prices are high though, kind of on the fence about getting one of the M-IIIs even though I love the look of them. USA Schecters go for much less and will probably be of the same quality.




Yeah, could care less what it says on the headstock. The USA series looks absolutely beautiful, but If I ever paid that much for a guitar, it would be custom for me.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jan 10, 2014)

Nothing for me here, I'll pass. Nice guitars and all but: too rich for my blood (maybe I can sell a kidney ), only 6-strings, and I guess even if they had 7-strings they would be 25.5". There is nothing that really jumps out that says they're worth this much ($3,500-$4,000). I am SURE they are made to perfection, but still.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 10, 2014)

That inlay 

They look amazing otherwise.


----------



## SandyRavage (Jan 10, 2014)

Those prices seem excessive for sure. Good looking but nothing special enough to warrant that much of a price hike over a standard series....in fact nothing really special about them at all in my mind.

The whole ESP line is becoming very confusing lately I hope these will do well enough to stick around.


----------



## 7slinger (Jan 10, 2014)

Church2224 said:


> I "Found" them
> 
> 6-String ESP and LTD, Ibanez Electric Guitars



those look nice, but you suhr won't catch me paying that much


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 10, 2014)

Why the cockstocks


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 10, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Why the cockstocks


 
Some of us miss them. 

Anyways, the M-IIIs have my attention.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 10, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Why the cockstocks



Because they're awesome and fit the Horizon body better than anything else.

Long time ESP fan right here and previous owner of several cockstocks.


----------



## epsylon (Jan 10, 2014)

Right now *I'm craving for some cock*stock.


They'll probably be a bit out of my price range though. Guess I'll try to snatch one of those sweet 90's Custom Deluxe Horizons.


----------



## Viginez (Jan 10, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> MIJ models should never say LTD on them.


same goes for e-ii imo
it just sounds horrible
ibanez puts fancy names like prestige or premium on their headstock, but they are smarter anyway


----------



## Zado (Jan 10, 2014)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Some of us miss them.
> 
> Anyways, the M-IIIs have my attention.


great look + old logo = total win



oh and btw


----------



## emptytheearth (Jan 10, 2014)

Church2224 said:


> ESP has had that headstock since the 80s



I now stand corrected lol. My bad, i didn't know that


----------



## Zado (Jan 10, 2014)

Viginez said:


> same goes for e-ii imo
> it just sounds horrible


never thought about that 'cause in Italy we pronunce E-II in another way,but seriously, E-II pronunced like E-two is exactly the sound of a sneeze


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Jan 10, 2014)

I'll admit I'm not a giant fan of the cockstock but the rest of the guitar is st least beautiful looking .


----------



## wyldweasil (Jan 10, 2014)

I don't want to break any rules by linking it, but that same "merchant" also has a new 2014 Willie Adler Distressed model, while expensive as hell, looks amazing


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 10, 2014)

capoeiraesp said:


> Because they're awesome and fit the Horizon body better than anything else.
> 
> Long time ESP fan right here and previous owner of several cockstocks.



Yeah, just my opinion, didn't wanted to bash those who like them (no pun intended)

I'm here because I like ESP guitars, but that headstock doesn't appeal me.
Again, a brand can't please everyone ^__^


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 10, 2014)

What the fvck its Friday! Do we have to wait until it's Friday in hell or something?

Edit: Or are they going to be dicks and wait until 11:59pm tonight?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 10, 2014)

Dude it's still early morning for most of us in the US.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Jan 10, 2014)

7slinger said:


> those look nice, but you *suhr* won't catch me paying that much



I see wat you did there


----------



## wyldweasil (Jan 10, 2014)

possumkiller said:


> What the fvck its Friday! Do we have to wait until it's Friday in hell or something?
> 
> Edit: Or are they going to be dicks and wait until 11:59pm tonight?



well you have to realize ESP is headquartered on the west coast, so our noon is their 9am, so give it a few hours.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 10, 2014)

So what you are saying is that it was Friday for them almost six hours ago?


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## canuck brian (Jan 10, 2014)

I really didn't expect them to bring back the cockstock....

Dammit.

edit: $4200 for the one I want. Nope.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jan 10, 2014)

possumkiller said:


> So what you are saying is that it was Friday for them almost six hours ago?



It depends on who you mean by 'them'  
Is it ESP Japan, or ESP office in the US or it's ESP Japan making an announcement for US customers ?


----------



## Garnoch (Jan 10, 2014)

wyldweasil said:


> I don't want to break any rules by linking it, but that same "merchant" also has a new 2014 Willie Adler Distressed model, while expensive as hell, looks amazing



I'm not a fan of new distressed guitars, but I admit they did a good job with this one.


----------



## wyldweasil (Jan 10, 2014)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> It depends on who you mean by 'them'
> Is it ESP Japan, or ESP office in the US or it's ESP Japan making an announcement for US customers ?



It would be esp USA in California


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 10, 2014)

Pretty sure that's it. A lot of the North American ESP stuff happens in Cali.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Jan 10, 2014)

Guys, ho lee shit. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153693722770475.1073741836.196595720474&type=1


----------



## Zado (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Church2224 (Jan 10, 2014)

I came. Twice. Those ST-IIs


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Jan 10, 2014)

I can't handle this.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 10, 2014)

You tele 7 guys should be happy with the LTD line.


----------



## Zado (Jan 10, 2014)

Church2224 said:


> I came. Twice. Those ST-IIs


We gassed for the same model  I would have loved a M headstock though


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 10, 2014)

Original Series Horizon is where it's at.


----------



## wyldweasil (Jan 10, 2014)

Like the 6, but that fretboard is going to need to be ebonized


----------



## Carvinkook (Jan 10, 2014)

Bring back the 4 knob eclipses!!


----------



## Zado (Jan 10, 2014)

SoItGoesRVA said:


> I can't handle this.


what's the difference with the Amorous?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 10, 2014)

wyldweasil said:


>



Okay, both of these are ....ing amazing.

EDIT:










....ing .... yes! 






Oh lawd the Eclipse acoustics are back.






So glad they fixed the silverburst.








EDIT2:





Denim.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jan 10, 2014)

Unless someone can tell me whether or not any of their 6-strings have a nut wider than 42mm (other than the Adler sigs), I'm sad to say I think I'm moving on. Ah ESP, parting is such sweet sorrow. Stoked for everyone else who is finding something to love in this lineup!


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 10, 2014)

I need all of those Mystiques inside me.


----------



## Skullet (Jan 10, 2014)

wyldweasil said:


> Like the 6, but that fretboard is going to need to be ebonized



Will be purchasing that 6!


----------



## Zado (Jan 10, 2014)

the real magic lies here *-*


----------



## albertc (Jan 10, 2014)

Faded blue that I wont have to sell a kidney for? OMG


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 10, 2014)

SoItGoesRVA said:


> I can't handle this.



These new headstock designs are awesome. Reminds me of a KL headstock sorta.


----------



## Zado (Jan 10, 2014)

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Unless someone can tell me whether or not any of their 6-strings have a nut wider than 42mm (other than the Adler sigs), I'm sad to say I think I'm moving on. Ah ESP, parting is such sweet sorrow. Stoked for everyone else who is finding something to love in this lineup!


oh come on,the ST-II is seriously one of the most interestings things ESP put out in a while


----------



## bouVIP (Jan 10, 2014)

I want those original series Frx and horizons so badly also the mystique is nice


----------



## Schaug (Jan 10, 2014)

Isn't EMG supposed to go passive route on the 7s from now on?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 10, 2014)

Schaug said:


> Isn't EMG supposed to go passive route on the 7s from now on?



No. They're making both passive and soapbar sized pickups.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 10, 2014)

I need one of those LTD tele 6's, it's like a flathead fender but affordable. needneedneed


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 10, 2014)

Also, ESP are just getting it all right in my book, gassing so hard about almost everything.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jan 10, 2014)

Zado said:


> oh come on,the ST-II is seriously one of the most interestings things ESP put out in a while


 Oh there are some beautiful guitars here, I just don't see any 7's calling my name and for 6's the nut width is just a matter of practicality for me; <42.8mm is a no-go for this fat fingered string slinger.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 10, 2014)

Guitar overload... Where the F**k do I even start? Where do I send my money and why is it all gone?

Let's see, guess I won't be needing my Fender HH Teles anymore. Get one in 6 and 7!


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 10, 2014)

The affordable line of LTD 7's make a great modding platform. Hoping to see some really cool mod threads on here. I'd do it, but I'd probably mess one up severely


----------



## JD27 (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## flyingV (Jan 10, 2014)

hmm I´m kinda underwhelmed... :/
the only guitar I really like is the m II in cherry sunburst, the rest feels kinda meh to me


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 10, 2014)

So many sweet guitars coming out this year and not enough money to buy them all... those USAs look incredible but ibanez is still getting my money unless they release the sct in some new colors


----------



## Zado (Jan 10, 2014)

flyingV said:


> hmm I´m kinda underwhelmed... :/
> the only guitar I really like is the m II in cherry sunburst, the rest feels kinda meh to me



I hate the knob placement of this M-I,otherwhise it'd be IMMENSE


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm really glad the brought back the cockstock.....but i'm pretty bumed the Horizion-III still has the pointed headstock.


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 10, 2014)

These are the ones i'm really excited for!


----------



## davedeath (Jan 10, 2014)

7deadlysins666 said:


> I'm really glad the brought back the cockstock.....but i'm pretty bumed the Horizion-III still has the pointed headstock.



i bet any amount of money its just left ltd elites with a different logo.... anyways anyone know the price point on the ESP originals? might have to sell a kidney


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 10, 2014)

Pretty sure they're $3000 - $5000.


----------



## stevexc (Jan 10, 2014)

Goddamn the Stream basses caught my eye... those are HAWT.


----------



## RadDadTV (Jan 10, 2014)

Black Mamba said:


>



THE COCK STOCK IS BACK!


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 10, 2014)

Yeah people seem to be confused about what a cockstock is...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 10, 2014)

The Horizon has the cockstocks.


----------



## NeglectedField (Jan 10, 2014)

Those natural finish basses look great with the p/j combo. Shame it looks active.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jan 10, 2014)

possumkiller said:


> Yeah people seem to be confused about what a cockstock is...


 Perhaps it's confusion of the difference between the Horizon and Horizon-III body styles...


----------



## celticelk (Jan 10, 2014)

possumkiller said:


> You tele 7 guys should be happy with the LTD line.



Definitely. The E-II TE7 is a bit more than I'd like to spend, but the LTD version is definitely on my radar. I'd like to see what Ibanez has in non-superstrat 7s (if anything!) this year, then weigh against a Carvin CT7 build or possibly a Jericho 7 if they do one in a non-white color.

ETA: And how much do I love that the LTD version doesn't have a brand-logo 12th fret inlay? Whole damn bunches, that's how much. That's always been one of the worst design details of the LTDs for me.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 10, 2014)

Also: could we get the Stream shape as a guitar? That'd actually be a really cool not-quite-Explorer vibe.


----------



## bouVIP (Jan 10, 2014)

2014 Product Preview: Signature Series - The ESP Guitar Company

Oh god they have the Jesse liu V. Definitely want


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 10, 2014)

I just noticed, the LTD Alex Skolnick sig doesn't have the inlay.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 10, 2014)

I can't believe I just got a TE and now they have a 2 humbucker 400 series. Ahhh!!

Cockstock Horizon II is on the short beyond GAS, will probably buy list.
I love that you hear nothing but love for cockstocks when they're not in production, then complaints out of the wood work when they are.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 10, 2014)

feraledge said:


> I can't believe I just got a TE and now they have a 2 humbucker 400 series. Ahhh!!
> 
> Cockstock Horizon II is on the short beyond GAS, will probably buy list.
> I love that you hear nothing but love for cockstocks when they're not in production, then complaints out of the wood work when they are.



Welcome to SSO.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 10, 2014)

feraledge said:


> I can't believe I just got a TE and now they have a 2 humbucker 400 series. Ahhh!!



I know, I surrender man. I need the LTD TE 6 and 7 (those will be mine). The E-II has so many I can't decide which I want most. (Well I guess technically the Eclipse won, since I already ordered).


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 10, 2014)

http://www.espguitars.ru/images/guitars/large/ESP_George_Lynch_Kamikaze-1.jpg


That is a cockstock guys.


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 10, 2014)

possumkiller said:


> http://www.espguitars.ru/images/guitars/large/ESP_George_Lynch_Kamikaze-1.jpg
> 
> 
> That is a cockstock guys.



That's a reverse banana.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Jan 10, 2014)

possumkiller said:


> http://www.espguitars.ru/images/guitars/large/ESP_George_Lynch_Kamikaze-1.jpg
> 
> 
> That is a cockstock guys.



Really, because I was always under the impression that it was a nickname for the "teardrop" headstock. Ya know, because if you look at it with the neck it kinda looks like a


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 10, 2014)

That is a cockstock. Called so because it resembles an erect penis. It has also been called a banana headstock. Bananas also bear a slight resemblance to a penis. It has also been called the hockey stick headstock. 

The ESP Teardrop headstock is not a cockstock. My friends and I call it the dog penis headstock because it resembles a dog showing lipstick. I have not heard of anyone else calling it this.


----------



## UltimaWeapon (Jan 10, 2014)

Not a big fan of extreme shapes but those FRX models are sexy... and nice touch at the 12th inlay isnt always that ugly ESP inlay


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 10, 2014)

Possum, what dank shit are you on? Everyone has called the teardrop headstock the "cockstock" for years.  The one you linked is called the banana and boomerang headstock. 

Seriously, search google images. What comes up when you search "Cockstock?"


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 10, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Seriously, search google images. What comes up when you search "Cockstock?"



This:






The Kamikaze comes up when I search "Banana Headstock"


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 10, 2014)

Well anybody that's been playing before the 2000s knows what I am talking about...


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Jan 10, 2014)

Where are you guys going to see all this stuff? I mean is there a single website or something, when I go to the ESP I don't see any of the stuff you guys are posting. I'm probably just missing something.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 10, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153693722770475.1073741836.196595720474&type=1


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Jan 10, 2014)

So it's only on Facebook? I'm not on there right now and I'd hate to have to get an account just to check it out.


----------



## Samark (Jan 10, 2014)

Argh ESP Y U PUT PICKUP RINGS ON HORZION?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 10, 2014)

Because they're not Ibanez.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Jan 10, 2014)

guitar_player4_2_0 said:


> So it's only on Facebook? I'm not on there right now and I'd hate to have to get an account just to check it out.



They are up on the ESP site as well, go to the ESP gallery photos, the various lines are up in different albums


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Jan 10, 2014)

Photos - The ESP Guitar Company

Here


----------



## SandyRavage (Jan 10, 2014)

Glad they brought some of the Japanese stuff over but am kind of underwhelmed by the entire lot of it. Nothing interesting enough to take my money this year.


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Jan 10, 2014)

This year's stuff doesn't excite me as much as I thought it would've. The Original Series costs both of my arms, a kidney, a lung, and a leg, and the E-II series isn't all that I hoped for. Would've loved some more color option/pickup options on the Horizon similar to Europe's E-II line up [Horizons, Horizons FR, Horizons EMG, Horizons SD, and about 3 color options for each of them]. Also, I'm a much bigger fan of the Inline headstock than the cockstock/Schecter style headstock on this year's horizons which really turns me off. Also wouldve been nice to get some LTD MH-1000s sans abalone.


e: that SSP EC1000 reminds me a lot of a guitar Michael Wilton had once 

e2: might have to pick up one of those ARCs..


----------



## manu80 (Jan 10, 2014)

No V's ?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 10, 2014)

TauSigmaNova said:


> e: that SSP EC1000 reminds me a lot of a guitar Michael Wilton had once



That's why I'm excited it's finally becoming an LTD.


----------



## bouVIP (Jan 10, 2014)

manu80 said:


> No V's ?


----------



## Zado (Jan 10, 2014)

> There are 3 more Signature models that will be arriving only at bmusic initially in 2014 for the three monster players of an Australian band. More details on those closer to the time of their arrival


B-Music


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 10, 2014)

That settles it. Schecter wins. ESP I am disappointed.


----------



## Zado (Jan 10, 2014)

sell2792 said:


> That settles it. Schecter wins. ESP I am disappointed.


I will miss you buddy


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 10, 2014)

Kinda sucks the LTD Skolnick doesn't come with his new signature pickups, but the JB and 59 kick ass.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 10, 2014)

Honestly wish the ST-II had an alder or mahogany body, never seen an ESP with Basswood.


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 10, 2014)

Those RB series basses look amazing


----------



## cardinal (Jan 10, 2014)

They'll release some new 7 strings, which are kinda neat looking. And the Japanese EC7 is coming to the US as an E-II, which is pretty cool, I guess. 

But I can't help but be disappointed. They introduce these great flat-top, 22-fret superstrats, and don't make any of them available as 7 strings. Sigh.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 10, 2014)

Haters gonna hate, but at the end of day, E-II might be a stupid name, but if it's the ESP Standard Series quality, it's going to win. And I've been drooling over these all day. 
If that flamed maple brown burst was with a Floyd, my decision about what I'm selling guitars towards would be way easier.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 10, 2014)

feraledge said:


> Haters gonna hate, but at the end of day, E-II might be a stupid name, but if it's the ESP Standard Series quality, it's going to win. And I've been drooling over these all day.
> If that flamed maple brown burst was with a Floyd, my decision about what I'm selling guitars towards would be way easier.



I don't know where to start, once I get my my E-II Eclipse I am going to decide what is next. I may need to part with some of my stuff.


----------



## jwade (Jan 11, 2014)

Maybe I missed something, did they drop the Viper line or something?


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 11, 2014)

It's not really a big seller for them in the US market. That's what they said when they dropped it from the ESP Standard Series for 2013 to just the EC, Horizon, and the M bodies last year.

It's a shame, but honestly, that flame carved top FRX looks amazing, and I like the new body styles they're putting into the ESP Original line. Also, I'm really really excited that we're getting flame tops on the Horizons, too.

I'm not as concerned with the name (E-II) as others. I don't care. It's a Japanese ESP, and that's what matters.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jan 11, 2014)

Okay the Susi and Weinman sigs have me taking a second look (and not even because of the Evertunes). Anybody got the MSRP for either of these?


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 11, 2014)

Someone posted a site that had them listed at 1099, I think.


----------



## Chris_Casket (Jan 11, 2014)

Zado said:


> There are 3 more Signature models that will be arriving only at bmusic initially in 2014 for the three monster players of an Australian band. More details on those closer to the time of their arrival



If these are the sigs im thinking they are they will be very tasty, Awesome band incredible guitarists and great taste in guitars


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm looking on gearhounds, and the 6string site, and I'm not seeing the Mystique.

Please, please tell me we're getting that guitar.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 11, 2014)

one RR shape isn't a V for me


----------



## Skullet (Jan 11, 2014)

I wonder if these aussie sigs will be for the guys of parkway drive. Just guessing though


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 11, 2014)

Strong gas for the Jesse Liu.
The Will Adler is really cool too.

I called the banana headstock on the George Lynch, the hockey stick...


----------



## NeglectedField (Jan 11, 2014)

Wish they did an LTD of the Mystique or M-III


----------



## Forkface (Jan 11, 2014)

^^^




Im assuming its either ESP original or E-II if you want a mystique.
I must admit, they have me pretty hard... if they're around the 1400-1500 price range, I might just skip all the midrange buys i was planning and just get that red one.

EDIT: also, the FRX is probably the most metal guitar i have ever seen, ever.


----------



## JasonT (Jan 11, 2014)

Love the Skolnick model. Silver burst rocks.


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 11, 2014)

The mystique has the HIII horns and the ass of a PotBelly.

I love it. Though, I'd expect it to be around the 15-2k price. 

*edit* Found this on BMusic's facebook. These specs arouse me greatly.


----------



## Fenceclimber (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm so glad to see proper black hardware!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 11, 2014)

The Mistique is the sexist blend of a Horizon III and PRS ever. 

Also, sir Nick of The Palace of Axe, can we get more prices? I wanna see how expensive the Arc acoustics, the sparkle EC-1000, and the new TE's are.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 11, 2014)

So Far What I like-

TE-7s
E-II Horizon FRs and NTs
E-II Horizon NT-7B and FR-7 
E-II "LTD Elites"
E-II M-I
E-II Mystique 

I do wish they could just bring over the entire E-II line to the USA though. I am very disappointed to not see many of those models over here.


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 11, 2014)

It may not be all of it, but it's a nice selection. Especially since we're getting Doris' and Jessie's sigs, too.


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 11, 2014)

I just keep staring at those Mystiques.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 11, 2014)

Sicarius said:


> It may not be all of it, but it's a nice selection. Especially since we're getting Doris' and Jessie's sigs, too.



I would say most likely. Otherwise a lot of LTDs are axed, which I find unlikely, but I would be amazed if they dropped the M-II bolt on and a bunch of signature guitars. 
Fingers crossed for a Horizon II FR with the brown burst flame top.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 11, 2014)

I think they're just showing the new models, not whats available.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Jan 11, 2014)

I've been thinking that Parkway Drive signature guitars were inevitable, let's see what these Aussie sigs turn out to be.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 11, 2014)

jl-austin said:


> Once again Austin is without an ESP dealer. We have a warehouse dealer here but I have no connections to them.
> 
> I don't understand why everyone sells Ibanez here, and no one sells ESP, you would think one of those stores would sell ESP just because no one else does. I know Ibanez is huge, but still, its sad. Same with Jackson, no one is willing to sell them. There are like 4 Ibanez stores and no ESP, no Jackson.



In these days and age working with brands that have pricey guitars is...hmm...overkill.
As much as the more "refined" guitarists love ESP, Jackson, BC Rich, Washburn, they have little market.
Here in Roma, Italy, the biggest store has how many Fender and Gibson you want, some low to mid price Ibanez, low price BC Rich and Jackson, mid price Schecter.

Two friends opened a store to fill the gap and sell ESP, BC Rich, Washburn, Dean and shut down after 2 years.

The overall biggest complain from stores is: "people come to try guitars then buy them on internet", so if you want a guitar you have to order it at a store and buy it without a try.

Sincerely I think we all learnt that when you have the same model of a mid price guitar and a high price, you notice the difference even if the guitar is unplugged.
For me, as good as it can be, LTD could be a choice only if I intend to mod a guitar, otherwise ESP is the way to go.
Same with other brands.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 11, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think they're just showing the new models, not whats available.



I am hoping that this is the case, and models like the M-II Maple, M-II NTB and other Horizons also stay.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 11, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Mistique is the sexist blend of a Horizon III and PRS ever.
> 
> Also, sir Nick of The Palace of Axe, can we get more prices? I wanna see how expensive the Arc acoustics, the sparkle EC-1000, and the new TE's are.



I'm gonna guess the LTD TE7 is somewhere in the $799-949 range - the specs are fairly similar to the SCT, but they need to preserve premium pricing for the signature models. (Is the TE7 an alder body?)


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 11, 2014)

The E-II TE7s are $1499.99. With how cheap the MIJ E-IIs are I no longer see the point of getting high end LTDs. I mean why spend $900-1100 for an LTD when you can get an ESP for $1400-1500. Worth saving up for right? I know this is a gross generalization and everyone's budget is different, but just my take  Its kind of like the Ibanez Premiums costing $100-200 less than the Prestige models. Seems pointless at that point.


----------



## Zado (Jan 11, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> The E-II TE7s are $1499.99. With how cheap the MIJ E-IIs are I no longer see the point of getting high end LTDs. I mean why spend $900-1100 for an LTD when you can get an ESP for $1400-1500. Worth saving up for right? I know this is a gross generalization and everyone's budget is different, but just my take  Its kind of like the Ibanez Premiums costing $100-200 less than the Prestige models. Seems pointless at that point.


We will see no more high end LTDs in 2015 then?


----------



## celticelk (Jan 11, 2014)

I guess it all depends on your perspective. If I know I'm gonna have to sink another $300-400 into an instrument to swap the pickups, then I'm gonna look hard at the lower-priced alternative, especially if there's no particular spec difference (I might pay the E-II premium if the fretboard was ebony, and especially if it didn't have that godawful 12th-fret inlay, but it's not and it does). I'm honestly not sure that the fine details of construction between the LTD and the E-II really matter that much for a player at my level (which is to say: my own ham-handedness is probably a bigger factor than anything else).


----------



## Skullet (Jan 11, 2014)

Nick how much is the E-II jesse V 7 gonna be?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 11, 2014)

$1799 USD.


----------



## 5150time (Jan 11, 2014)

I really dig those Mystique shapes, although the headstock puts me off - a little too jagged for my tastes. Those ST-2's are pretty cool too. If they ever make an ESP version of those flat black teles, I'm in.

Interested to see how the new divisions within the ESP tiers pan out.


----------



## Riffer Madness (Jan 11, 2014)

Im interested in the E-II Horizon 7FR, but if its maple neck-thru alder or has a long scale, i'll probably get last year's LTD deluxe equivalent or a carvin instead. 

Anyone here know the specifics of the neck/body attachment, scale length, and the woods? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 11, 2014)

Riffer Madness said:


> Im interested in the E-II Horizon 7FR, but if its maple neck-thru alder or has a long scale, i'll probably get last year's LTD deluxe equivalent or a carvin instead.
> 
> Anyone here know the specifics of the neck/body attachment, scale length, and the woods?
> 
> Thanks in advance



The E-II Horizon FR7 has a 25.5" scale, alder body, maple neck-thru, MAPs for $1799, etc. Nothings wrong with alder/maple, those are good tone-woods. Its all about how you match the pickups for it. Whether a guitar has mahogany, ash, alder, poplar, koa, wenge, etc it doesnt really matter as long as its quality wood with good resonant properties. From there you can match pickups that will best compliment whatever woods it has. 

The baritone Horizon 7 has the same specs but is fixed bridge, 27" scale, and black satin finish vs. gloss black. That one costs $1699.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 11, 2014)

celticelk said:


> I guess it all depends on your perspective. If I know I'm gonna have to sink another $300-400 into an instrument to swap the pickups, then I'm gonna look hard at the lower-priced alternative, especially if there's no particular spec difference (I might pay the E-II premium if the fretboard was ebony, and especially if it didn't have that godawful 12th-fret inlay, but it's not and it does). I'm honestly not sure that the fine details of construction between the LTD and the E-II really matter that much for a player at my level (which is to say: my own ham-handedness is probably a bigger factor than anything else).



LTD vs ESP definitely is a difference in quality, consistency, and feel. You just can feel the difference when you sit down and play both. The LTDs are amazing for the price, but the ESPs should always be a notch above assuming its setup properly and everything. But yeah if your budget doesnt allow for an ESP or if your techniques sucks anyways, then yes you may not appreciate the difference.


----------



## Riffer Madness (Jan 11, 2014)

^Thanks for all the info Zimbloth.

Im just more of a bolt/set guy. I dont like the attack characteristics of maple thru as much.


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 11, 2014)

1700 for the NT7B is a lot better than what the regular NT7 crept up to recently, somewhere closer to 2k on some sites.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 11, 2014)

Some positives for me regarding the new models:

-Dimarzio pickups on a few models!
-USA ESP Horizons (love the amber sunburst and aqua) <3


Negatives:
-Hardly anything new in the LTD range. Was hoping for more colours and pickup options in the H and MH series. 

Overall disappointed a bit. Some cool things here and there for sure, but nothing that wows me other than those USA Horizons.
I think I've been spoiled by all of the cool offerings from Schecter that ESP/LTD's announcements end up being hardly exciting at all.


----------



## Riffer Madness (Jan 11, 2014)

Check out the faded blue quilt... veeeerrry cool


----------



## Skullet (Jan 11, 2014)

I wonder if they will release jesses 6 string


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jan 11, 2014)

Here's an obscure question for anyone "in the know": does the LTD Skolnick sig still have the belly contour? After getting over the headstock (I still prefer the original) I think ESP may have finally made my perfect Les P...er...Eclipse. Of course, I'd still modify it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 11, 2014)

Probably not if they go full-thickness.


----------



## Floppystrings (Jan 11, 2014)

Riffer Madness said:


> Check out the faded blue quilt... veeeerrry cool



They had this color before as a special edition, it's a bit sketchy that they are made in China now, my Indonesian MH-250nt is a beast.

I will probably get one, throw in some locking tuners, glad to see the three piece maple neck back in action.

There was a special edition a while back with that color, more pics:


----------



## gunch (Jan 11, 2014)

+ COCKSTOOOCK
+ ESP USA lineup is pretty tasteful and the Horizons are gorgeous 
+ TE-406 
+ Arc acoustics look neat 
- Mystique's headstock looks absolutely HIT

Can't really complain


----------



## mniel8195 (Jan 11, 2014)

TOMS...TOMS everywhere! I was hoping for more hipshot bridges and evertune bridges on the e II models.


----------



## Riffer Madness (Jan 11, 2014)

Floppystrings said:


> They had this color before as a special edition, it's a bit sketchy that they are made in China now, my Indonesian MH-250nt is a beast.
> 
> I will probably get one, throw in some locking tuners, glad to see the three piece maple neck back in action.
> 
> There was a special edition a while back with that color, more pics:



Cool. They really ought to do more with that finish. Its like acidwash jeans kinda. An MH6/7 w/ ebony board, reverse headstock, cosmo hardware, and that finish would be awesome.

I dont trust Chinese guitars either, but i have an Indo Jackson DKMG [from before they had ebony boards and active EMGs] and it plays great, sounds decent. The electronics suck, but that's not the factory's fault. It would probably sound alot better with proper pickups.

I had to gank parts off it and lost some stuff, so its out of commission atm, but i intend to resurrect it and mod it one day.


----------



## Metal-Box (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm really "meh" about the whole lineup other than the E-II Horizon III and the E-II MI.

WTH are they doing with their branding? ESP should do what Ibanez does and keep one brand name with different levels of financial accessibility. Too many brands is too confusing to the average shopper. They can't even stick to a common font.


----------



## Spectre 1 (Jan 12, 2014)

Glad I live in Japan, a used Original Series will keep me satisfied this year it seems.


----------



## Zado (Jan 12, 2014)

Metal-Box said:


> I'm really "meh" about the whole lineup other than the E-II Horizon III and the E-II MI.
> 
> WTH are they doing with their branding? ESP should do what Ibanez does and keep one brand name with different levels of financial accessibility. Too many brands is too confusing to the average shopper. They can't even stick to a common font.


I guess it's somehow a smart move,I mean,if the customer is confused enough to think "ok,If I want a real ESP I have to get the so called Original Series",they reached their purpose


----------



## InfernalNoise (Jan 12, 2014)

Hmm, i've just taken a look at the preview pages. It seems like there'll be no japanese made Buz-7 Style guitar in 2014 .

After receiving two LTD ones with different built-quality/paint-job-issues i was really hoping for that, cause i want such a guitar so badly.


P.S.: After "reading-only" for many many years on ss.org, i finally decided to get an account, so as this being my first post i don't want to forget to say hello at this point. So "hello".


----------



## Riverrunsred (Jan 12, 2014)

My head hurts after trying to figure out all of the different lines/price points.


----------



## Floppystrings (Jan 12, 2014)

Riverrunsred said:


> My head hurts after trying to figure out all of the different lines/price points.



ESP, E-II, LTD Elite....

I don't get it either...

At least they aren't writing ESP on something not made in Japan, anyone remember those Prestige Korean Ibanez guitars?

Sneaky Ibanez...


----------



## Zado (Jan 12, 2014)

Floppystrings said:


> At least they aren't writing ESP on something not made in Japan


Well....


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Jan 12, 2014)

I can't see what everybody likes about the cockstocks. not for me I suppose. The colors on some of the models kook nice. Still liking the Horizon III and the Mystique. Disliking the new Horizon EIIs and really wish we got the Horizon FR-II EMG with the inline head and all. ESP USA and Original look nice but for that price.....


----------



## Zado (Jan 12, 2014)

TauSigmaNova said:


> ESP USA and Original look nice but for that price.....



What's the USA price?


----------



## RedDog22 (Jan 12, 2014)

I always wondered if I was one of the few to think ESP's were kewl. I had no idea that they made quite pricey models as well. My eyes about popped out of my head when i looked at a model that I had/have GAS for.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jan 12, 2014)

Zado said:


> What's the USA price?



ESP USA's are ranging from $3,499 to $4,299 street price.


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 12, 2014)

Zado said:


> What's the USA price?


I think the ESP Horizons are ~4300 from the store posted early on.
ESP Originals are ~5800

I can't wait to see how much the actual customer Custom shop guitars have jumped up in price.

Phi ninja'd me.

omg Phi, hi.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Jan 12, 2014)

I can see a copper burst in my future.


----------



## NeglectedField (Jan 12, 2014)

I've probably already said but the M-III would make a great session axe.


----------



## Perge (Jan 12, 2014)

Is it just me, or does Ken's model seem a little boring? Like it could have just been an E-II model or something. Idk. Buzz' model really suits him, I guess I just figured Kens would be a bit flashier.


----------



## Leuka (Jan 12, 2014)

to me, ESP has so far won this years NAMM, i guess they have finally realized that no one want's a LTD MH-250 with a shit, cheap looking burst and came up with better finishes and models. the new high end models are really really cool, and I can see myself getting a faded blue MH-350 or MH-207 this year, not to even mention the RB basses are in my books the coolest basses they have ever done. 
now I'll just wait if Fender comes up with cool Jazzmasters 'n shit.

EDIT: just checked their custom shop gallery to see if they've finally updated it. can someone tell me what the .... is this?


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jan 12, 2014)

^That is the most painful-to-play guitar ever designed is what that is. And you sir must be rich, good for you!


----------



## Leuka (Jan 12, 2014)

^ noooononono man, i'm the complete opposite of rich  i'm just lookin' to buy a new bass or a guitar this year, and I guess that MH-207 and maybe MH-350 could be priced somewhere around my budget.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 13, 2014)

LTD AS-600s are up are on Gearhounds. $950 a piece.

http://www.gearhounds.com/esp-ltd-alex-skolnick-as-1-guitar-silver-sunburst.aspx
http://www.gearhounds.com/esp-ltd-alex-skolnick-as-1-guitar-lemon-burst.aspx


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 13, 2014)

LTD AS-600s are up are on Gearhounds. $950 a piece.

http://www.gearhounds.com/esp-ltd-alex-skolnick-as-1-guitar-silver-sunburst.aspx
ESP LTD Signature Series Alex Skolnick AS-1 Electric Guitar - Lemon Burst

Glad to see an LTD with a teardrop silverburst.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jan 13, 2014)

^Hells yeah! Price point is right where I expected it, really hope these have the belly cut then there'll be no doubt in my mind who's selling me a Les Paul this year


----------



## Leuka (Jan 13, 2014)

I thought they'd be more expensive!


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 13, 2014)

BigPhi84 said:


> ESP USA's are ranging from $3,499 to $4,299 street price.



So it's a Suhr you can't customize. Great.


----------



## obZenity (Jan 13, 2014)

So is the $1799 for the Jesse signature V7 the MSRP or the street price?


----------



## Riffer Madness (Jan 13, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> LTD AS-600s are up are on Gearhounds. $950 a piece.
> 
> ESP LTD Signature Series Alex Skolnick AS-1 Electric Guitar - Silver Sunburst
> ESP LTD Signature Series Alex Skolnick AS-1 Electric Guitar - Lemon Burst
> ...



BTW, the gearhounds NAMM14 coupon is now giving the same discount as the old AXEMAS one.

I think its like 20% off now. It used to be 15-ish

I got a $950 2013 LTD in my cart for $759 

The only thing left for me to do is to sit here indecisive till the sales over ... or maybe see if GC will beat the price so i can have easy local return/exchange, then go cherry pick through their stock in-store


----------



## feraledge (Jan 13, 2014)

Leuka said:


> EDIT: just checked their custom shop gallery to see if they've finally updated it. can someone tell me what the .... is this?



The LTD Custom Shop clearly has some kinks to work out.


----------



## Riffer Madness (Jan 13, 2014)

^That LTD should come with life insurance instead of a warranty


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jan 13, 2014)

Leuka said:


>



At least it shreds. Literally


----------



## feraledge (Jan 13, 2014)

^ I would love to see a review of that guitar. I could totally seem someone buying it and being totally bummed out about the lack of upper fret access as if it was a surprise.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 13, 2014)

obZenity said:


> So is the $1799 for the Jesse signature V7 the MSRP or the street price?



The E-II Katana V 7-String is indeed $1799 MAP/Street. MSRP is like $2500.


----------



## Zado (Jan 13, 2014)

jephjacques said:


> So it's a Suhr you can't customize. Great.


Same for Blackmachine,but people seem to love em somehow


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey peeps, there are still some ESP Standards out there for reasonable prices. Pick one up before it's too late! I just snagged a Horizon NT-7


----------



## Baggles (Jan 13, 2014)

As someone who's been expecting a Tagtgren sig for a couple years now I am disappoint.


----------



## obZenity (Jan 13, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> The E-II Katana V 7-String is indeed $1799 MAP/Street. MSRP is like $2500.


 

. . . .dammit that might be a littleo ut of the budget


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 13, 2014)

obZenity said:


> . . . .dammit that might be a littleo ut of the budget



They used to street for $2499 last year when we got in a few of those in from Japan. I think $1799 for the same guitar is crazy fair, but yeah $1799 is still $1799 whether its a good price or not right?


----------



## JD27 (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't think the E-II prices are that bad. The USA and Originals are just crazy though.


----------



## obZenity (Jan 13, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> They used to street for $2499 last year when we got in a few of those in from Japan. I think $1799 for the same guitar is crazy fair, but yeah $1799 is still $1799 whether its a good price or not right?


 

Wait. . . isn't there an LTD version of the V7?


Edit: Wow. . . I'm a dumb


----------



## 101 (Jan 13, 2014)

jephjacques said:


> So it's a Suhr you can't customize. Great.



Minus the SS frets and a Plek job.


----------



## Garnoch (Jan 14, 2014)

Riffer Madness said:


> BTW, the gearhounds NAMM14 coupon is now giving the same discount as the old AXEMAS one.
> 
> I think its like 20% off now. It used to be 15-ish
> 
> ...



Glad I saw this, and yeah it's 20%. Thanks, man! I was told the Iron Cross is being built at the same South Korean shop as the LTD JH-600EC and my JH is easily up to par with my ESP Snakebyte so..... LTD Iron Cross has been ordered.


----------



## axxessdenied (Jan 14, 2014)

Man... the E-II FRX looks cool as ....!


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jan 14, 2014)

A little more info, ESPecially (harhar) about the LTD lineup.

ESP Unveils 2014 Models


----------



## Riffer Madness (Jan 17, 2014)

Zimbloth [or whoMever  else might know],

Im not asking for any top secret specifics, but do you know if the LTD H-1007FR model is going to receive any 2014 changes at all other than leftys, inlays, or new colors? Discontinued? Moving to China?

I had decided that my next guitar was gonna be a used 2013 [incase i resell it later this year to fund a custom build. no loss], but then i found a good deal on a brand new one, and i may as well just get it as long as its not gonna get spanked by great 2014 upgrades.

If so, then i'll wait for NAMM.

Ive been burned too many times by "good internet deals" in the past. 

Id hate to miss out on some new passive routes, steel frets, or a 7-inline headstock, but if there's no major changes, i also dont wanna end up paying 200-300 extra for the same thing next week just cuz they added a new color and jacked up the MSRP for 2014.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 17, 2014)

To quote myself from the other ESP thread...



> Anyone spot prices/availability on the E-II Horizon NT-7Bs for US dealers yet?


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 17, 2014)

Blood Tempest said:


> To quote myself from the other ESP thread...



$1699.99, available next month hopefully.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 17, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> $1699.99, available next month hopefully.



Thank you!  Probably gonna have to sell something to snag one, but it's worth it.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 17, 2014)

lol seriously?


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 17, 2014)

Have we not seen all of the new ESPs yet? Spotted this last night on Jeff Kendrick's Instagram account. Possibly a new sig for him? 

Instagram


----------



## ElasticPancakes (Jan 17, 2014)

The most exciting thing for me from ESP are the frazetta graphic ltds. 

Seriously one of my favourite illustrators of all time! I want one just for the sake of linking my Job with my hobby. Doesn't happen often for me apart from the odd album cover.

You guys know if there will be a range of graphics? Or just the one?


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 17, 2014)

Blood Tempest said:


> Have we not seen all of the new ESPs yet? Spotted this last night on Jeff Kendrick's Instagram account. Possibly a new sig for him?
> 
> Instagram



Hopefully that becomes a sig, it's hot as f_u_ck.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2014)

Black Mamba said:


> Hopefully that becomes a sig, it's hot as f_u_ck.



Agreed, but not with the Schecter-like headstock.


----------



## Lewis_Matthews (Jan 17, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Agreed, but not with the Schecter-like headstock.



The schecter headstock is from the ESP forest


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2014)

Lewis_Matthews said:


> The schecter headstock is from the ESP forest



Still looks like a Schecter headstock to me.  I'd prefer it with the pointy or vintage 6-in-line or a cockstock. It's my least favorite ESP headstock.


----------



## Zado (Jan 17, 2014)

possumkiller said:


> lol seriously?


Lol,I know how you feel man,a guy gave me bad rep for saying that some jap guitars have veneers and no real top."Nice racial slur, asshole" was the comment,there are some very funny guys here


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 18, 2014)

possumkiller said:


> *image removed*
> 
> lol seriously?



There must be someone that loves cockstocks and has tollerance problem with those who doesn't like them, and don't even get jokes.
Since the name cockstock itself is already a joke said with smile and respect at the same time.
Bah...if people don't respect each others' tastes this forum is useless.
I don't have anything against cockstocks, just I don't think they fit to the Horizon model.

Anyway man, I would delete that pic since complaining about neg rep in the feedback area only got me a 14 days ban.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 18, 2014)

Zado said:


> Lol,I know how you feel man,a guy gave me bad rep for saying that some jap guitars have veneers and no real top."Nice racial slur, asshole" was the comment,there are some very funny guys here



That's actually been brought up in here before. "Jap" _is_ racial slur for Japanese people dating back to WW2, but since English isn't your native language and you don't live in the US (same with the person who brought it up before), it's not entirely fair to expect you to know that already.

At any rate, now you know. Next time, just type out the entire word "Japanese" instead of shortening it to save time/effort, because it turns it into a slur.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 18, 2014)

I do see "JAP" as an abbreviation for "Japan", which is acceptable. However referring to an individual as a "Jap" is definitely inappropriate. Two different contexts. I don't think the fellow from Italy there was necessarily using the inappropriate context, but its not really for a white guy from Boston to decide that ultimately


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah, I had the same problem once about the shortening of "Japanese" in an International forum.
In Italy the word "Giappo" is a tender way to define Japanese people, not implying racial insults at all...anyway...we Italian have to learn it somehow.
Obviously it's easier to take time to insult than explaining...


----------



## Zado (Jan 18, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> That's actually been brought up in here before. "Jap" _is_ racial slur for Japanese people dating back to WW2, but since English isn't your native language and you don't live in the US (same with the person who brought it up before), it's not entirely fair to expect you to know that already.
> 
> At any rate, now you know. Next time, just type out the entire word "Japanese" instead of shortening it to save time/effort, because it turns it into a slur.


Totally no idea 'bout that,sorry for being an ass  I hope not to forget it,like OmegaSlayer said it's the kind of abbreviation people tend to use here,without meaning anything offensive of course.Gotta remember that


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 18, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> There must be someone that loves cockstocks and has tollerance problem with those who doesn't like them, and don't even get jokes.
> Since the name cockstock itself is already a joke said with smile and respect at the same time.
> Bah...if people don't respect each others' tastes this forum is useless.
> I don't have anything against cockstocks, just I don't think they fit to the Horizon model.
> ...



I'm not complaining I just thought it was funny


----------



## DoctorLard7 (Jan 18, 2014)

Depends where you are, in Australia terms like "Jap" and "Paki" tend to be endearing or neutral, yet seem to be offensive elsewhere.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 18, 2014)

DoctorLard7 said:


> Depends where you are, in Australia terms like "Jap" and "Paki" tend to be endearing or neutral, yet seem to be offensive elsewhere.



Its all about context man, it always is. Thats something people who are easily offended always seem to forget.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys -- I'm kind of embarrassed to say it, but the more I look at the E-II FRX models, the more I like it. Our tech jokingly is threatening to fight me over it, as he thinks its gaudy. I really dig it. Especially the Reindeer Blue one. Anyone else agree?

The Horizon IIIs however? Do absolutely nothing for me. Dig the new 7-string baritone Horizon tho.


----------



## fortisursus (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm really digging those mystique models.


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 18, 2014)

Given everyone of my friends is/has studied Japanese, the safest bet is "J-guitars."

It's even shorter then "Jap" and won't risk offense. It's worth noting the most Japanese consider "Jap" to be a slur. So, even if one has good intentions, it's best to avoid it entirely.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 18, 2014)

I just say "MiJ".


----------



## Spectre 1 (Jan 18, 2014)

Regarding the J word, on the internet its very hard to use the correct inflection, so the safest bet is to use the full word.

As for the guitars I just wish they would release them in Japan too. I am spending too much time on Digimart and J-Guitar gassing over Horizons that will cost me so much I will be too scared to play them.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Jan 19, 2014)

Saw this on LORD's facebook page:



LORD said:


> Soon



LORD have been ESP endorsers for ages and there appears to be a Horizon-27 with a reverse headstock.

What does it mean?


----------



## Trashgreen (Jan 19, 2014)

> LORDhave been ESP endorsers for ages and there appears to be a Horizon-27 with a reverse headstock.
> 
> What does it mean?


It could mean possible sigs. for the Lord guys maybe revealed at Frankfurt Musikmesse in marts..., but that´s just a guess off cause.


Let´s not forget ESP usually comes with a lot of new guitars at the Frankfurt Musikmesse, which is only two months from now!! 


The stream of new models is not over yet guys... Frankfurt 12-15 marts!!!


----------



## Loomer (Jan 19, 2014)

Who the heck are Lord, and how did they get sig models if they're not a big name?


----------



## Trashgreen (Jan 19, 2014)

Loomer said:


> Who the heck are Lord, and how did they get sig models if they're not a big name?



shredding begins at 2:09...


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Jan 19, 2014)

Loomer said:


> Who the heck are Lord, and how did they get sig models if they're not a big name?



Aussie power metal band. They've done support gigs for Iced Earth and Nevermore and have toured through Japan and Europe. Awesome band and super cool guys in my opinion.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 19, 2014)

DaddleCecapitation said:


> Saw this on LORD's facebook page:
> 
> LORD have been ESP endorsers for ages and there appears to be a Horizon-27 with a reverse headstock.
> 
> What does it mean?



Well, Stu Marshall has an E-II custom:







I'm gonna assume the Lord members are following suit.


----------



## Zado (Jan 19, 2014)

^ Looks CRAZY!




EDIT: the guitar,not the guy


----------



## thisismrfrenzy (Jan 19, 2014)

Blood Tempest said:


> Have we not seen all of the new ESPs yet? Spotted this last night on Jeff Kendrick's Instagram account. Possibly a new sig for him?
> 
> Instagram


Is it just me, or does that resemble to the KM7?


----------



## feraledge (Jan 19, 2014)

thisismrfrenzy said:


> Is it just me, or does that resemble to the KM7?


 

It definitely does, but that's probably a coincidence unless the custom shop guitars for artists are getting banged out crazy fast. The KM prototypes haven't been around that long.
But it looks like there is an oddly wide space between the pickups. Looks like an old Jackson DX7 or whatever that was called.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jan 19, 2014)

feraledge said:


> But it looks like there is an oddly wide space between the pickups. Looks like an old Jackson DX7 or whatever that was called.



It's because this custom shop guitar has 22-frets instead of the more standard (at least on this forum) 24-frets that you're accustomed to seeing.


----------



## Skullet (Jan 19, 2014)

Ken susi discussing his sig in this vid :

Godlyke - HEAR THEIR GEAR - Unearth - YouTube


----------



## SkullCrusher (Jan 19, 2014)

possumkiller said:


> lol seriously?



Dude I got bad rep for asking opinion on a mayones I was going to buy.

Some people are idiots.


----------



## Skullet (Jan 19, 2014)

I got a neg rep for saying beyond creaton blew my mind 

"Beyond Creation	07-18-2013 06:30 AM	Mind blown?!They sound exactly like so many others out there plus that utter crap singing like emulating Satan.If that's mind blown to you, you should get out of the cave more often, there's a whole world out there."


Guy needs to stop having sexual relations with his cousin . As for that E-II Random Star . Gorgeous


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 19, 2014)

That E-II Star looks amazing!


----------



## NeglectedField (Jan 19, 2014)

Skullet said:


> "Beyond Creation	07-18-2013 06:30 AM	Mind blown?!They sound exactly like so many others out there plus that utter crap singing like emulating Satan.If that's mind blown to you, you should get out of the cave more often, there's a whole world out there."



As a 'metalhead' and even a slightly nerdy one at that, a hell of a lot of metalheads are socially inept, really.


----------



## Zado (Jan 19, 2014)

thisismrfrenzy said:


> Is it just me, or does that resemble to the KM7?


Looks identical to me. The volume-switch layout looks very similar as well,he just placed the volume possibly in the worst place ever


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 20, 2014)

I think the custom in Jeff Kendrick's picture is awesome. It looks mean. I like it better than his current sig model tbh. 

So, I've been sitting here drooling over the E-II Horizon NT7B. I dunno if I'm just nitpicking things for the sake of doing it, but doesn't the bridge pickup seem REALLY far away from the bridge? I've never owned a baritone scale anything, so maybe that's got something to do with it? I wouldn't imagine it would or should given that most of the baritone guitars I see have the pickups close to the bridge. Anyone else thinking this or am I crazy? I'd love to hear how this sounds. I know that SSO member yauyo recently had a NGD for this guitar. I'll post some of his pics and shut up now.











And this for comparison sake:


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jan 20, 2014)

Blood Tempest said:


> I think the custom in Jeff Kendrick's picture is awesome. It looks mean. I like it better than his current sig model tbh.
> 
> So, I've been sitting here drooling over the E-II Horizon NT7B. I dunno if I'm just nitpicking things for the sake of doing it, but doesn't the bridge pickup seem REALLY far away from the bridge? I've never owned a baritone scale anything, so maybe that's got something to do with it? I wouldn't imagine it would or should given that most of the baritone guitars I see have the pickups close to the bridge. Anyone else thinking this or am I crazy? I'd love to hear how this sounds. I know that SSO member yauyo recently had a NGD for this guitar. I'll post some of his pics and shut up now.




I think it's a combination of a couple of things. 1.) A Tune-o-matic style bridge doesn't have much "girth" (cough, cough) in the horizontal direction, so in comparison to a Floyd-style bridge, it will always look further away from the bridge pickup (check out the Ibanez Apex 2 for reference) although the area where the strings meet the bridge is the same location. 2.) When a guitar manufacturer changes scale length or fret amount, the neck position in relation to the body, the lower-bout cutaway, and/or the bridge position has to change. (Check out the PRS Custom 22 vs Custom 24 vs SE Mike Mushok, Ibanez 22-fret vs 24-fret S series, or Charvel 22-fret neck vs 24-fret Guthrie Govan sig for reference).

On Ibanez 26.5" or 27" guitars, the bridge and bridge pickup are moved back in comparison to their typical 25.5" layout. It seems like ESP just moved the bridge. How that changes the bridge pickup tone, I don't know. It seems like Schecter went in the same direction with the KM-7 model until Keith asked them to move the bridge pickup as well.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you for that insight. I've always understood bridge pickup placement being closer to the bridge to result in a "tighter" tone. I don't play djent, but I do like a tighter attack on palm muted sections. Worried that this would sound too loose or even slightly muddy. I'd be looking at swapping the EMGs for a Nazgul/Sentient set. But yeah, this is somewhat of a concern if I do in fact purchase a $1600 guitar


----------



## MoshJosh (Jan 20, 2014)

Mmmmmmm that M-1


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jan 20, 2014)

Blood Tempest said:


> Thank you for that insight. I've always understood bridge pickup placement being closer to the bridge to result in a "tighter" tone. I don't play djent, but I do like a tighter attack on palm muted sections. Worried that this would sound too loose or even slightly muddy. I'd be looking at swapping the EMGs for a Nazgul/Sentient set. But yeah, this is somewhat of a concern if I do in fact purchase a $1600 guitar




While that is true, there's also something to say about having the Bridge Pickup TOO close to the bridge. (I'm looking at you, Strat and Tele!  LOL j/k. I love the Tele Bridge tone, Strat Bridge tone... not so much.  )


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 20, 2014)

BigPhi84 said:


> While that is true, there's also something to say about having the Bridge Pickup TOO close to the bridge. (I'm looking at you, Strat and Tele!  LOL j/k. I love the Tele Bridge tone, Strat Bridge tone... not so much.  )



VERY true. I prefer tele tones to strat tones as well. I'd love to hear yauyo's perspective on how it sounds. Maybe I'll go post in his NGD thread today and ask. Dunno if he would see it though. Might be a waste of my time and bump an unnecessary thread.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jan 20, 2014)

Blood Tempest said:


> VERY true. I prefer tele tones to strat tones as well. I'd love to hear yauyo's perspective on how it sounds. Maybe I'll go post in his NGD thread today and ask. Dunno if he would see it though. Might be a waste of my time and bump and unnecessary thread.



Why not PM him? Alternatively, you can ask Nick (zimbloth).


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 20, 2014)

BigPhi84 said:


> Why not PM him? Alternatively, you can ask Nick (zimbloth).



I guess I'll give that a shot. From his post count, he doesn't seem too active. I'll give it a shot. I'm sure Nick will chime in eventually.


----------



## Chris_Casket (Jan 20, 2014)

Loomer said:


> Who the heck are Lord, and how did they get sig models if they're not a big name?





Lord are long time ESP endorsees and simply amazing players they deserve those sigs


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Jan 20, 2014)

Chris_Casket said:


> Lord are long time ESP endorsees and simply amazing players they deserve those sigs




I remember seeing this a while ago.


----------



## TheDudeAbides (Jan 20, 2014)

This will be mine!


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 20, 2014)

Blood Tempest: what are you asking about exactly, in regar


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 20, 2014)

Probably bridge distance from bridge pickup on the NT7 and NT7B.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 20, 2014)

TheDudeAbides said:


> This will be mine!



Wow. That looks amazing. 
Anyone who thinks that E-II isn't pushing on anything new/different this year isn't paying attention. Obviously this is a longer standing model, but this isn't what I picture when I think ESP, but I still like it.
And that finish.... Oh yeah...


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 20, 2014)

Yep, I am going to be broke this year.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 20, 2014)

Sicarius said:


> Probably bridge distance from bridge pickup on the NT7 and NT7B.



Oh, I don't know as the Horizon NT7B hasn't arrived at my shop yet. Honestly though these things are usually optical illusions. ESP makes baritone Horizon 7s ALL THE TIME and I really doubt there is any issues with them. This is basically just a Stephen Carpenter model but with a neck pickup and a black satin finish.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 20, 2014)

I think my favorite 2014 models this year are (pics via the ESP website):


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 21, 2014)

GASing hard for a Copper Sunburst M-III. Love the roasted maple neck.


----------



## Forkface (Jan 21, 2014)

I want to buy one of those FRX's, but I don't think I can handle that much metal.
Also, that light-blue-aqua horizon looks amazing, too bad its gonna be like 5k.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 21, 2014)

Stoked to see the updated site info. Just noticed that non-trem LTDs have graphite nuts. Classy move.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 21, 2014)

Why no Mavericks for the US market?


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 21, 2014)

wannabguitarist said:


> Why no Mavericks for the US market?



Because no one buys those here.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2014)

^Sad but true. That LTD Maverick they had didn't last very long at all.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 21, 2014)

So many that I must have.

Already bought:






At least one of these:













Also digging the prices on these, ESP site says $599 for TE-406 and $649 for TE-407.


----------



## Spectre 1 (Jan 21, 2014)

I was gassing for an Edwards Maverick, until I played one. That short scale...


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 21, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> Because no one buys those here.



Makes sense  I just want damn 24.75 superstrat that isn't 2 decades old 



Spectre 1 said:


> I was gassing for an Edwards Maverick, until I played one. That short scale...



Is awesome right?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2014)

Well if you want one that's 1 decade old, look for the LTD MV's.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 21, 2014)

wannabguitarist said:


> Makes sense  I just want damn 24.75 superstrat that isn't 2 decades old



Caparison Horus?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2014)

Off-topic question:







Saw this in the ESP CS website, but I have no idea for it's for. Maybe James Hetfield since he has a similar model?



zimbloth said:


> Caparison Horus?



That, or make a Warmoth Soloist and use their 24.75'' conversion neck.

EDIT: Or an LTD RA-600.
Or one of those Schecter C-1 Customs.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 21, 2014)

Doubt it, just some random ESP custom build probably. If it was for JH, it would probably have his new EMG pickup set.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 21, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



I actually own one of these and would love a version with a term. Best playing guitar in my collection


----------



## Zado (Jan 21, 2014)

wannabguitarist said:


> Makes sense  I just want damn 24.75 superstrat that isn't 2 decades old


schecter c-1 custom or this
Caparison® Guitars: Electric Guitar and Basses. - Caparison C2 Series HRG-QD


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 21, 2014)

Sicarius said:


> Probably bridge distance from bridge pickup on the NT7 and NT7B.





zimbloth said:


> Oh, I don't know as the Horizon NT7B hasn't arrived at my shop yet. Honestly though these things are usually optical illusions. ESP makes baritone Horizon 7s ALL THE TIME and I really doubt there is any issues with them. This is basically just a Stephen Carpenter model but with a neck pickup and a black satin finish.



Yes, I'm asking about the bridge pickup placement in relation to how far it is from the bridge itself. I was thinking it was an optical illusion, but from the IRL pics and even these seen below, there seems to be a noticeable difference in position from one Tone Pros 7 to the other. Check it:











I can definitely see a larger gap on the NT7B. I don't doubt ESP's build or choices at all. Every LTD and ESP I've ever played or owned really has been fantastic. I have the utmost confidence in them. I just feel like this looks really odd and I want to hear it. Makes me somewhat hesitant to slap down $1600 when I see something like that. Albeit a minuscule issue, it's enough for me to look into it for the price.


----------



## guitarsatbmusic (Jan 21, 2014)

Only one of those is a baritone. The baritones bridge is placed further back. Sending the pickup further back along with it would create more treble so I assume they like that position for the bridge pickup's tone.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 21, 2014)

guitarsatbmusic said:


> Only one of those is a baritone. The baritones bridge is placed further back. Sending the pickup further back along with it would create more treble so I assume they like that position for the bridge pickup's tone.



Now we are onto something. That makes sense. And I'm guessing the increased tension from the baritone scale helps to balance that out as well. Again, I've never owned a baritone scale instrument, so I only have a limited general knowledge about them. Thank you for the insight!  I certainly don't know a ton, but this is why I love the boards. Thanks to everyone for helping out! +reps all around.

Also, when comparing this to the KM-7, I felt there was a huge difference. That helps to explain it more.


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 21, 2014)

I want that FRX bevel/arch top on a Viper.

-_- I really just need to buy the Kaoru signature already, and stop hoping for an E-II or LTD version here in the states..


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## ElasticPancakes (Jan 22, 2014)

Hmmm, so the LTD teles have 22 frets, but the E-II has 24?

Man that's a pity, I was hoping to mod the bejesus out of one of those ltds, but I need my 24 frets. Ah well, better start saving.


----------



## Tisca (Jan 22, 2014)

KS-7 QM/ET ESP Ken Susi sig


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2014)

You're a bit late there.


----------



## Tisca (Jan 22, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You're a bit late there.



I did a search and it came up empty so you better look at that ....ing guitar and enjoy it.


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Jan 22, 2014)

Tisca said:


> I did a search and it came up empty so you better look at that ....ing guitar and enjoy it.



The Susi Sig has been posted several times in this thread.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2014)

Tisca said:


> I did a search and it came up empty so you better look at that ....ing guitar and enjoy it.



...



Samark said:


> Ken Susi 2014 ESP 7 string signature model with EverTune on sale now! Look out for an official announcement soon. From evertune's facebook




On the first f_uc_king page, even. 

And then there's this thread.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3883927-post4.html

And this thread.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/236980-ken-susi-sig.html


----------



## Garnoch (Jan 22, 2014)

Since this is an all encompassing "ESP NAMM 2014 Thread", I'll throw these up.
ESP's new Tombstone Case Company and the USA/Canadian distributor of Hayden Amps.....


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 22, 2014)

I had a chance to try the Ken Susi sig last summer when my tech and I visited their studio (they live close to us). It was really nice. He has some insane LA Custom Shop Ibanez 7s too that I was pretty jealous of also. I offered to buy one in particular but no dice


----------



## Zado (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Zado (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Zado (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Zado (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok,now taking a break


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 24, 2014)

Wow, those Mystiques look a lot better in real life than in the stock photos. I really like the FRX also.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jan 24, 2014)

ESP done some very good things this year 

That White Zombie Guitar is so gorgeous


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 24, 2014)

ESP wall. 
###out of money error ###


----------



## Garnoch (Jan 24, 2014)

Wow, thanks for all these pics, Zado!!


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 24, 2014)

Sigh...I really wish the FRX came in a 7 string version. These guitars are all incredibly gorgeous. ESP always knocks it out of the park. Don't care what anyone says. My Eclipse-II is the best playing guitar I've ever laid hands on.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn (Jan 24, 2014)

I never really was drawn to ESP much (more of a Schecter & Jackson kind of guy), but man those are some really nice finishes above. 

I like the vintage green looking one, and that blu-ish purple above. Very Nice!

I see 2014 is gonna be a great year for guitars period. From many different companies, not just one, or two this year!


----------



## JD27 (Jan 24, 2014)

Wow, those Mystique finishes are so nice. I would ruin them with drool.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks Zado...
I saw so many guitars I want to puke now 
I feel like Alex in Clockwork Orange LOL
But it's beautiful ^____^


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Jan 24, 2014)

Dat green Mystique...

There's a rocket in my pocket.


----------



## Zado (Jan 24, 2014)

different perspectives


----------



## Tesla (Jan 25, 2014)

Anyone know if they're continuing the X-Tone series this year?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2014)

Products - Xtone Series Guitars - The ESP Guitar Company


----------



## Fathand (Jan 25, 2014)

Looks like this will be an artist signature year for me. I've jumping from NAMM thread to another and the most interesting guitars so far (in no particular order):
- ESP Ben Weinman model
- Jackson Dominion "Black Beauty"
- Ibanez Fireman 250MF

...and I have to track down a Dean Cadi-Kill model from somewhere. 

But on topic: the ESP line looks awesome, and knowing what their overall quality is.. wow. This is a great year to be a GAS-a-holic.


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 25, 2014)

The Ben Weinman sig is basically what I've been looking for in a semi-hollow. The only thing I'd do is probably swap the 85 for a 66.

MF has also started posting up some of the NAMM models, too. Really glad the E-II line has brought the prices of MiJ ESPs back down to "reasonable".

Wish they still had the Eclipse II with the bigsby.


----------



## Schaug (Jan 25, 2014)

Ken Susi sig VS Schecter KM-7!  That's the question for me and this years NAMM! Both great all round guitars, Susi is a bit pricey cuz of the evertune but not expensive at all if you look at the specs.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 25, 2014)

Schaug said:


> Ken Susi sig VS Schecter KM-7!  That's the question for me and this years NAMM! Both great all round guitars, Susi is a bit pricey cuz of the evertune but not expensive at all if you look at the specs.



Schecter for sure. The Evertune bridge to me is something I hate with the fire of a thousand suns.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> Schecter for sure. The Evertune bridge to me is something I hate with the fire of a thousand suns.



Any reason? Tone suckage like Keith Merrow says?


----------



## Zado (Jan 25, 2014)

It looks ugly as fokk


----------



## jfrey (Jan 25, 2014)

any idea on the price of the blue one with cockstock?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2014)

Your soul, and $4299.


----------



## jfrey (Jan 25, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Your soul, and $4299.




i will throw in my pug too


----------



## Schaug (Jan 25, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> Schecter for sure. The Evertune bridge to me is something I hate with the fire of a thousand suns.



Why, man? I'd really like to know is there any major negative tonal influence. It is damn practical I can't deny that but I fear that the tone might be somewhat altered?


----------



## Zado (Jan 25, 2014)

Schaug said:


> Why, man? I'd really like to know is there any major negative tonal influence. It is damn practical I can't deny that but I fear that the tone might be somewhat altered?



Essentially Keith put an evertune on a loomis he had and the guitar became lifeless,toneless


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 25, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Any reason? Tone suckage like Keith Merrow says?



Its not so much "tone suckage" as Keith Merrow said, its more so that its hideous, completely redundant, and I like to be able to do bends while riffing


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 25, 2014)

Well, it can do bends... 

Just depends on whether or not you have it configured to allow it.


----------



## larry (Jan 25, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> Its not so much "tone suckage" as Keith Merrow said, its more so that its hideous, completely redundant, and I like to be able to do bends while riffing



I'm sort of on the same boat, though I don't quite hate it. I like what it does, but I also like to apply subtle vibrato to things for texture and it seems like the evertune bridge might alter how I normally accomplish that. but on the other hand, I was hoping they'd have something developed for bass and multi-scale guitars this year.


----------



## Zado (Jan 25, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> Its not so much "tone suckage" as Keith Merrow said, its more so that its hideous, completely redundant, and I like to be able to do bends while riffing



Mmm I never got that last thing...Is it possible to do bendings with evertune or not? I though not (it's made to compensate increase/loss of tension so...),but many said it's actually possible with no restrictions....So now I don't know what to think


----------



## larry (Jan 25, 2014)

yeah bends are possible, but it might require tweaking your technique and the bridge until you get the desired response. I'd have to get my hands on one to be sure, though..


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 25, 2014)

Zado said:


> Mmm I never got that last thing...Is it possible to do bendings with evertune or not? I though not (it's made to compensate increase/loss of tension so...),but many said it's actually possible with no restrictions....So now I don't know what to think



There are plenty of videos that will show you how it works. Adjusting the guitar to allow for bends is as simple as turning the tuning knob. Turn it enough and the tuning will finally change. Then you just tune back down a little bit to get right back under that threshold. This will allow for bends. You can also set each string individually. Someone with a heavy picking hand might want the lower strings to never bend. To keep them from going sharp when recording tracks.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 26, 2014)

Insinfier said:


> There are plenty of videos that will show you how it works. Adjusting the guitar to allow for bends is as simple as turning the tuning knob. Turn it enough and the tuning will finally change. Then you just tune back down a little bit to get right back under that threshold. This will allow for bends. You can also set each string individually. Someone with a heavy picking hand might want the lower strings to never bend. To keep them from going sharp when recording tracks.



To me it solves a problem that was never there to begin with IMO. An Evertune is completely redundant on a quality guitar with a properly filed nut, stretched strings, and good tuners (or a locking nut). I don't know who all these people are out there who have problems staying in tune when recording, but instead of installing an expensive clunky bridge, perhaps just bring your guitar to a tech and have the guitar setup -- or upgrade your tuners? 

Maybe its just me but I do intensive recordings all the time and never have these problems. It seems like a bandaid covering up a simple setup/tuner issue. A lot of times if the nut isn't filed properly, the strings will pinch the nut and cause it go out of tune, for example.

I guess if people really enjoy the Evertune, then Godspeed, but to me I have yet to understand why these need to exist and have heard very few good things about them from artists I speak with.


----------



## RedDog22 (Jan 26, 2014)

This just showed up in my inbox- a 106 photo gallery of their NAMM 14 axes: NAMM 2014 - The ESP Guitar Company I want one so bad!!! 

Look at the top of the 5-string base pic #22 

may've been posted already then


----------



## JD27 (Jan 26, 2014)

TE-406/407


----------



## RedDog22 (Jan 26, 2014)

^ I like that headstock & I'd like a hipshot-type (low profile/ fixed) bridge on my next axe. Gotta say that ESP is one of my top favorite production axes.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 26, 2014)

Good look at them. The Captain is lost when he starts talking EMG models. Did I catch a niner in there?


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jan 26, 2014)

DaddleCecapitation said:


> Saw this on LORD's facebook page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can tell that they are all getting sigs...which will possible be production models.
I'll leave the rest a secret


----------



## Zado (Jan 27, 2014)

I know I will be ass kicked for this





nothing major,but for a 3500$ guitar exposed at NAMM they could have done a lil better


----------



## Garnoch (Jan 27, 2014)

Ah, Zado!! HAHA. I noticed that last week and couldn't believe what I was seeing or that it was posted, because I think ESP themselves posted that picture if I remember. And wasn't that a USA guitar?


----------



## Zado (Jan 27, 2014)

Garnoch said:


> Ah, Zado!! HAHA. I noticed that last week and couldn't believe what I was seeing or that it was posted, because I think ESP themselves posted that picture if I remember. And wasn't that a USA guitar?


Mmm IIRC those pics are from Guitars Rebellion fb page but that's the only pic very close to one of those instruments...I hope others don't have the same problem


----------



## Trashgreen (Jan 27, 2014)

Zado said:


> I know I will be ass kicked for this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Please help me, cause I see nothing wrong or unnatural in that picture..??


----------



## Mr_Metal_575 (Jan 27, 2014)

Trashgreen said:


> Please help me, cause I see nothing wrong or unnatural in that picture..??


The binding has paint of the neck. It isn't finished with precision. Small but unforgivable in a 3500 $ guitar


----------



## Trashgreen (Jan 27, 2014)

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> The binding has paint of the neck. It isn't finished with precision. Small but unforgivable in a 3500 $ guitar



I would need a waaay better picture with the right close-up to agree with that conclusion...

I do see light reflections in that corner, like the light reflections on the right horn.... 

That little dark spot at the center of the blue circle could just be dust you know...

Show me a better close-up picture and I will gladly agree with you if that´s the case.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 27, 2014)

Such nitpicking. Lighten up dudes, you know that the guitars released to the public will have no flaws. Often NAMM prototypes are rush jobs to get it in time for the show.


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 27, 2014)

They treated the TE 407 the same they did the EX 7 string.

Let's give it a 25.5" scale, but only 22 frets. 

c'mon son.


----------



## Zado (Jan 27, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> Such nitpicking. Lighten up dudes, you know that the guitars released to the public will have no flaws. Often NAMM prototypes are rush jobs to get it in time for the show.


Sure,like I said it's nothing major,but afaik some of those instruments got sold during the show,and I guess one would not be pleased to see something like that on such a pricey guitar...It happened to a guy here purchasing a namm E-II too,if i remember correctly

Also,to me at least,exposing at namm means "you,visitors,now take a look at what I can do with wood"...It's not supposed to be somehow disappointing right?


That's just my speculation anyway


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 27, 2014)

Zado said:


> Sure,like I said it's nothing major,but afaik some of those instruments got sold during the show,and I guess one would not be pleased to see something like that on such a pricey guitar...It happened to a guy here purchasing a namm E-II too,if i remember correctly



I dont think it was necessarily a flaw, its hard to tell from that one angle. But secondly, if someone bought it at the show, then its their responsibility to look it over first before committing to it.


----------



## Herzog_Frost (Jan 27, 2014)

7-string Tele looks good, but makes me upset cause of 25,5 scale  That's why I prefer STC-607b and it looks much better.

It's interesting to compare LTD Tele 406 to Fender Jim Root Telecaster 

"Drophead" ("carrot-head") Horizons are awesome! Want one!


----------



## infernalservice (Feb 5, 2014)

I put a down payment on a Snow White te-7 with the axe palace last night. Now the wait begins...


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 5, 2014)

Tell us how it is good Suhr, those things look incredible.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 6, 2014)

ESP surprised me with a couple *Original Series* and *E-IIs* today. I guess they've started shipping. We sold this FRX Liquid Silver Metal one already, but I'll post a pic of it anyways if anyone is curious what these really look like. The finish looks textured but its actually really smooth:


----------



## Zado (Feb 6, 2014)

Don't hate me but imvho it looks cheap


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm starting to notice how it looks like a hyrbid between an H-III and a Forest.

And I like it.



Zado said:


> Don't hate me but imvho it looks cheap



I hate you.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 6, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm starting to notice how it looks like a hyrbid between an H-III and a Forest.
> 
> And I like it.



I like it too, but people are entitled to their opinion  It definitely doesnt feel cheap when we held it in our hands. Really excellent finish work and was very loud unplugged.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 6, 2014)

Liquid Metal Silver looks awesome, but I wish they brought over Liquid Metal Pink/Blue to the US:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 6, 2014)

That pink one.


----------



## Zado (Feb 6, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm starting to notice how it looks like a hyrbid between an H-III and a Forest.
> 
> And I like it.
> 
> ...


How cruel


----------



## narad (Feb 6, 2014)

Well they are ~$3500 USD equivalent in Japan (under the Original Series run), and those EIIs look practically the same. Thank god they're all in Tokyo far away from me or I'd probably have bought one already, before this NAMM announcement! BTW, if anyone's interested in a blue on I think there is one for sale around here mid $2k range...


----------



## bouVIP (Feb 6, 2014)

I think that silver FRX looks amazing!!! Definitely on my to-buy list


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 6, 2014)

Nick, how is the quality on the E-IIs and Original Series guitars? Also will you be getting any of the USA models ?


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 6, 2014)

Church2224 said:


> Nick, how is the quality on the E-IIs and Original Series guitars? Also will you be getting any of the USA models ?



The quality is outstanding on both. The Original Series stuff is ridiculously nice, but the E2s have been perfect so far too. As for the USAs, I hope so but that's still being worked out.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Dat TE-407. So yummy


----------



## Schaug (Feb 7, 2014)

6-String ESP LTD Ken Susi KS-7QM ET Evertune Electric Guitar 2014

That top looks pretty bad in comparison to the one on the site 
The same thing happens with Ibby Premium veneers, it's a gamble.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 7, 2014)

Schaug said:


> That top looks pretty bad in comparison to the one on the site
> The same thing happens with Ibby Premium veneers, it's a gamble.



Its a gamble on a $3000 PRS too. Every top is different and not every one will look spectacular. It has nothing to do with it being a veneer or not, its just the nature of the beast and applies to all companies.


----------



## wyldweasil (Feb 8, 2014)

I've got to be honest, I was really hoping they'd put the Stef tele out in White. Yeah I know it's ridiculous, but I'd love to buy a second and i just can't justify owning the same guitar in the same color.

Plus I'm probably one of a few that isn't bothered by the pickup configuration.


----------



## bouVIP (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Church2224 (Feb 17, 2014)

God I love Andy James...


----------



## Doombreed (Feb 17, 2014)

wyldweasil said:


> I've got to be honest, I was really hoping they'd put the Stef tele out in White. Yeah I know it's ridiculous, but I'd love to buy a second and i just can't justify owning the same guitar in the same color.
> 
> Plus I'm probably one of a few that isn't bothered by the pickup configuration.



E-II_T-B7 Snow White, black binding - Page 1

Somewhat like this?


----------



## 7slinger (Feb 17, 2014)

Church2224 said:


> God I love Andy James...



I love that he has no idea what his own signature guitar is made of


----------



## JD27 (Feb 17, 2014)

7slinger said:


> I love that he has no idea what his own signature guitar is made of



Yeah seemed a little odd that he was unsure.


----------



## Malkav (Feb 17, 2014)

JD27 said:


> Yeah seemed a little odd that he was unsure.



He uses EMGs, what would you expect 











trololololololololol

/jk


----------



## wyldweasil (Feb 17, 2014)

Doombreed said:


> E-II_T-B7 Snow White, black binding - Page 1
> 
> Somewhat like this?



no not like that, a Stef in white. The Fretboard on that isn't right, needs to be ebony.


----------



## Dudley (Feb 18, 2014)

wyldweasil said:


> no not like that, a Stef in white. The Fretboard on that isn't right, needs to be ebony.



It is ebony


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 18, 2014)

Dudley said:


> It is ebony



No its not. The TE-7 white has a rosewood board.


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 18, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> No its not. The TE-7 white has a rosewood board.



Have you got a chance to order any of those? They look pretty damn sweet


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 18, 2014)

Church2224 said:


> Have you got a chance to order any of those? They look pretty damn sweet



Yes we have ordered every new 2014 model.


----------



## sylcfh (Feb 18, 2014)

Sam Ash is taking pre-orders it seems. 

$599 for the TE-406. The ESP official site was correct.



ESP LTD TE-406 Electric Guitar | SamAsh


----------



## JD27 (Feb 18, 2014)

sylcfh said:


> Sam Ash is taking pre-orders it seems.
> 
> $599 for the TE-406. The ESP official site was correct.
> 
> ...



Yeah a few places have them up. The TE-407 is $649. Now someone needs to buy one and review.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 18, 2014)

JD27 said:


> Yeah a few places have them up. The TE-407 is $649. Now someone needs to buy one and review.



Its the same quality the 400 series have had for about 5-10 years now. It will be of no surprise to anyone. Its a nice little guitar for the cash for sure!


----------



## Dudley (Feb 19, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> No its not. The TE-7 white has a rosewood board.



Yes, it is ebony. This is the Baritone version, not the regular 25.5" TE-7 model. It's a limited run of 6 between Guitars Rebellion and BMusic. The specs list on BMusic confirms it; basically the same model as last years T-B7 but in white and with black binding instead.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 19, 2014)

Dudley said:


> Yes, it is ebony. This is the Baritone version, not the regular 25.5" TE-7 model. It's a limited run of 6 between Guitars Rebellion and BMusic. The specs list on BMusic confirms it; basically the same model as last years T-B7 but in white and with black binding instead.



I'm talking about the TE-7 thats available in North America. It is white or black and has a rosewood fingerboard.


----------



## Dudley (Feb 19, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> I'm talking about the TE-7 thats available in North America. It is white or black and has a rosewood fingerboard.



Fair enough, I was talking about the guitar that was linked to in this thread for the chap who said he was after a white Stef-styled Tele  simple miscommunication.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 19, 2014)

Dudley said:


> Fair enough, I was talking about the guitar that was linked to in this thread for the chap who said he was after a white Stef-styled Tele  simple miscommunication.



Ah understood. Yes, I wish that model was available here. It looks much nicer IMO.


----------



## JD27 (Feb 19, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> Its the same quality the 400 series have had for about 5-10 years now. It will be of no surprise to anyone. Its a nice little guitar for the cash for sure!



Sweet, that is good to hear. Looked like a really good price for them.


----------



## kevdes93 (Feb 19, 2014)

wyldweasil said:


> I've got to be honest, I was really hoping they'd put the Stef tele out in White. Yeah I know it's ridiculous, but I'd love to buy a second and i just can't justify owning the same guitar in the same color.
> 
> Plus I'm probably one of a few that isn't bothered by the pickup configuration.



im with ya, the only reason i havent picked one up yet is because its only in black right now

EDIT: not sure how i feel about that susi. looks nice but id rather get a carvin for that price. i also think that the evertune is big, ugly, and entirely unnecessary.


----------



## Chrisjd (Feb 19, 2014)

Other than the carpenter sigs,

Is ESP/LTD releasing any new baritone 7's this year?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 19, 2014)

Chrisjd said:


> Other than the carpenter sigs,
> 
> Is ESP/LTD releasing any new baritone 7's this year?



The E-II Horizon NT-7B:


----------



## Chrisjd (Feb 19, 2014)

Black Mamba said:


> The E-II Horizon NT-7B:



That's so friggin hot, but damn I wish they hadn't loaded it with EMGS.

What's pricing on this thing?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 19, 2014)

Chrisjd said:


> That's so friggin hot, but damn I wish they hadn't loaded it with EMGS.
> 
> What's pricing on this thing?



$1699 including case.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 19, 2014)

Chrisjd said:


> That's so friggin hot, but damn I wish they hadn't loaded it with EMGS.
> 
> What's pricing on this thing?



You could always put in other pickups. Both BKP, Duncan, and Lundgren all make EMG 707 sized replacement pickups. Certain dealers will even replace the pickups for you at a reduced cost.

And yeah its $1699 w/ case.


----------



## sylcfh (Feb 27, 2014)

JD27 said:


> Yeah a few places have them up. The TE-407 is $649. Now someone needs to buy one and review.





I'll probably buy the 406. I was going to build something just like it but with one bridge pickup. Close enough.


----------



## jbard (Feb 28, 2014)

Doombreed said:


> E-II_T-B7 Snow White, black binding - Page 1
> 
> Somewhat like this?



I actually have that guitar on its way to me now. Should be here in a day or two.


----------



## Zado (Feb 28, 2014)

Black Mamba said:


> The E-II Horizon NT-7B:


wait,why no white binding on the body?


----------



## lorguitarist (Feb 28, 2014)

Nick - Have you received or been able to check out the new E-II Horizon III? Really leaning towards that or some of the new Schecters for my next 6.


----------



## JordanStGodard (Mar 1, 2014)

I just bought the ESP NT-7b. Still waiting for it to arrive.  from what I've heard it's very similar to the ESP NT-7 except baritone.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 1, 2014)

lorguitarist said:


> Nick - Have you received or been able to check out the new E-II Horizon III? Really leaning towards that or some of the new Schecters for my next 6.



Yeah I have, they're very nice. All the E-IIs have been so far.


----------

